# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2013



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2013 às 00:08)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2013 às 23:58)

Não há muito a dizer aqui pra baixo... um par de frentes frias que se desfazem mal tocam o centro do país. 

Com este tempo anticiclonico está a arrefecer de forma interessante naqueles locais habituais.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Nov 2013 às 00:10)

Agreste disse:


> Não há muito a dizer aqui pra baixo... um par de frentes frias que se desfazem mal tocam o centro do país.
> 
> Com este tempo anticiclonico está a arrefecer de forma interessante naqueles locais habituais.



Isto diz tudo...

Ensemble Faro







De notar a subida das temperaturas nos proximos dias!


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2013 às 11:57)

Os primeiros 20 dias deste mês estão já arruinados seca completa  pode ser que o mês fique salvo em menos de 5 dias como nos últimos dois meses por aqui


----------



## trovoadas (5 Nov 2013 às 10:24)

Olhando aos dois principais modelos não se vislumbra nada de nada nem uma possibilidade de cut-off. Este mês a ser salvo só mesmo mesmo lá para o fim.
Não é nada a que já não estejamos habituados, o Verão de São Martinho aqui no Sul, quando o há, é sempre de 3 semanas a mês e tal


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2013 às 13:02)

> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 4 nov. a 1 dez. 2013
> 
> *
> Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para as regiões centro e sul, na semana de 04/11 a 10/11 extendendo-se a todo o território nas semanas de 11/11 a 17/11 e de 18/11 a 24/11 . Na semana de 25/11 a 01/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo .
> ...



Até dia 24 de Novembro não se prevê nada, sempre abaixo da média e a última semana não tem nenhum sinal, por isso, este mês pode vir a ser muito idêntico a Novembro de 2009 no sul. Quanto ao Inverno, muitas incertezas, mas a seca não se pode descartar neste momento.


----------



## xes (5 Nov 2013 às 14:11)

Este tópico é do seguimento sul? Ou é de modelos? É que aqui anda a chover a 2 dias seguidos


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Nov 2013 às 15:04)

xes disse:


> Este tópico é do seguimento sul? Ou é de modelos? É que aqui anda a chover a 2 dias seguidos



Boa tarde,

O colega algarvio1980 referiu sempre a região dele (Sul) mas a verdade é que certezas nunca existem na METEO. 

Em termos meramente estatístico, podemos pensar que as próximas 2 semanas sejam isentas de precipitação relevante em todo o território mas com temperaturas acima da média.

Relativamente ao país que temos penso que esteja bem divido, porque pelo menos neste cantinho (Noroeste) o início de Novembro tem sido "à moda antiga", chuvoso e como tal bem humido.

Cmps.


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2013 às 15:49)

Se as altas pressões subirem alguma coisa terá de cá chegar... ou chuva do atlântico ou tempo seco e frio do interior da europa. Talvez seja o frio.


----------



## james (5 Nov 2013 às 16:21)

O verao de S. Martinho deve chegar para a semana e e normal isso acontecer . Dias quase amenos sao carateristicos. Penso que ate existe uma explicacao cientifica para esse fenomeno . Por isso sem dramas .  La para o final do mes deve voltar alguma chuva, pelo menos no Norte e ja com algum frio .  Comeco a ficar com a ideia que dezembro vai ser muito frio e talvez este chegue sem avisar .


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2013 às 16:49)

O verão de S.Martinho aqui e para sul chegou a pelo menos 5 dias  e pelos vistos irá durar até ao final do mês e a isso não chamo de verão de S.Martinho chamo de seca!!!


----------



## james (5 Nov 2013 às 16:57)

miguel disse:


> O verão de S.Martinho aqui e para sul chegou a pelo menos 5 dias  e pelos vistos irá durar até ao final do mês e a isso não chamo de verão de S.Martinho chamo de seca!!!



Bem , se isso e uma seca entao o inverno de 2012 foi uma mega - seca .
Mas eu desejo tambem que o sul tambem possa ter chuva nos proximos tempos. . .


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2013 às 17:02)

james disse:


> Bem , se isso e uma seca entao o inverno de 2012 foi uma mega - seca .
> Mas eu desejo tambem que o sul tambem possa ter chuva nos proximos tempos. . .



Se o mês acabar como vai acabar é um mês seco para o centro e Sul o pais não é só o norte onde tem sido beneficiado desde o inverno passado ao contrario do Sul em que só foi beneficiado em Março e Outubro que me lembre


----------



## james (5 Nov 2013 às 17:10)

miguel disse:


> Se o mês acabar como vai acabar é um mês seco para o centro e Sul o pais não é só o norte onde tem sido beneficiado desde o inverno passado ao contrario do Sul em que só foi beneficiado em Março e Outubro que me lembre



Eu estava a falar apenas de um possivel fenomeno meteorologico , nao estava a fazer uma analise climatologica.


----------



## Névoa (5 Nov 2013 às 19:36)

O verão de S. Martinho tem que necessariamente ser seco? Eu pensei que tivesse mais a ver com as temperaturas que com a chuva, mas posso estar enganada.

Se não há mal que chova, então acho que aqui no norte (ou pelo menos no Porto) começou no sábado e vai-se estender até sexta. Digo isso porque o ipma teima em prever máximas de 19 C neste período (mas que até agora só chegaram a pouco mais de 17 C) e mínimas igualmente desarrazoadas (embora aparentemente já tenham desistido das mínimas de 18 C nestes dias). De sexta para frente voltam as mínimas de 10 C ou abaixo disso, embora as máximas continuem relativamente elevadas. Mas isso ainda pode mudar tanto que é melhor não se fiar nestas previsões, eu aliás tenho o hábito de seguir o ipma por pura preguiça de consultar o ecmwf.

S. Martinho ou não, o facto é que depois do Halloween as temperaturas mínimas subiram bastante com a chuva, e que provavelmente estaria mais frio se não chovesse tanto. Precisamos é de um outono, não de mais um verão :


----------



## David sf (5 Nov 2013 às 22:03)

Não há razão para tanto desespero, períodos anticiclónicos, quentes e relativamente secos são normalíssimos durante o mês de novembro. 

O panorama não é muito animador no curto/ médio prazo, vai continuar o tempo ameno e seco a sul, que se deverá estender ao norte do país a partir de sábado.

A longo prazo, começa-se a intuir no ensemble do GFS uma alteração de padrão global, com vários membros a apontarem para a negativização da oscilação ártica, AO, a partir de dia 20, altura em que deverá ocorrer a primeira descarga a sério de ar frio a latitudes mais baixas.


----------



## boneli (5 Nov 2013 às 23:15)

Isto de agradar a Gregos e a Troianos...... ! Complicado minha gente. Uns pedem chuva outros pedem sol, uns pedem calor outros frio..vai-se lá fazer o quê?????

Na minha terra ( e não só) costuma-se a dizer que "quem não chora não mama" mas na meteorologia não resulta porque o tempo que queremos vem quando tiver que vir . É simples. 

Voltando ao que interessa....bem pelo menos até Quinta ou Sexta tempo molhado e ameno aqui pelo Norte, já para o Sul mais o ameno apenas.
Bem parece que as mínimas vão desce mais um pouco. A ver vamos

Boa noite


----------



## trovoadas (6 Nov 2013 às 12:36)

Pelo que vejo dos modelos parece que existe mais condições para termos uma entrada fria no médio/longo prazo do que uma entrada atlântica mais húmida. Parece que a tendência é para uma entrada continental de Nordeste/leste mas a tanta distância nada é certo.
Quanto aos próximos dias parece que será bem ameno com máximas nos 19º/20º ou quiça mais. Segundo as previsões vamos ter lestada a partir do início da próxima semana o que poderá significar temperaturas mais elevadas no litoral oeste. O anti-ciclone estará bem em cima de nós, centrado no Norte da Península e com geopotencias altos.


----------



## Agreste (6 Nov 2013 às 21:05)

Nos prazos mais distantes parece que vai haver movimento das altas pressões em direcção ao pólo. Portanto vamos ter NAO negativa na 2ª quinzena do mês.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2013 às 21:57)

Agreste disse:


> Nos prazos mais distantes parece que vai haver movimento das altas pressões em direcção ao pólo. Portanto vamos ter NAO negativa na 2ª quinzena do mês.



Gosto bastante disso, é sempre bom sinal quando acontece. Há muito que o AA não vai pra Islândia ou Gronelândia.


----------



## Agreste (6 Nov 2013 às 22:35)

Os últimos quadros do GFS e o ECMWF pelo menos hoje mostraram varias ondas desse tipo.


----------



## boneli (7 Nov 2013 às 02:48)

Agreste disse:


> Nos prazos mais distantes parece que vai haver movimento das altas pressões em direcção ao pólo. Portanto vamos ter NAO negativa na 2ª quinzena do mês.




Pois é...mas como dizes é nos prazos mais distantes!!! 
Mas que era bom era..vamos esperar que se confirme nos prazos mais para a frente .

Boa noite


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2013 às 10:10)

Na estratosfera não se vê quase nada, a onda é muito fraca mas teremos uma onda de Rossby bastante forte no pacífico. Aliás vamos ter 2 ondas, a outra interessante será sobre o mediterâneo central e oriental com bastante chuva.

Nos prazos mais distantes aparece uma configuração de altas pressões no atlântico a estabelecerem um bloqueio com as altas pressões da gronelândia. Dá ideia que a onda do pacífico perturba de tal modo toda circulação polar que poderemos ter vários meandros. 

Vamos acompanhando a ver se apanhamos um destes meandros e temos uma mudança para tempo mais de norte e bastante mais frio ou chuvoso de sudoeste.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Nov 2013 às 13:46)

Lamentávelmente vejo AA até onde os modelos alcançam... pelo menos até dia 20 está tudo perdido... 

A Europa está muito quente ainda com uma anomalia para mais (claro!) brutal! 







É uma pena, estamos 9 meses por ano à espera do Inverno e depois é isto! 

Para deprimir mais um pouco, mapa de precipitação:






Aguardemos!


----------



## meteo (7 Nov 2013 às 14:36)

Novembro ameno pelo menos por aqui é normalíssimo, com máximas a chegar aos 20ºC.Portugal é isto, calor a chegar cedo vários anos, em Abril e as máximas só descem dos 20ºC em Dezembro. 
E o Inverno nem sequer começou...Falta mais de 1 mês.
Venha o Verão de S.Martinho, já que não se pode ter o tempo que se deseja, que se aproveite o tempo que se tem.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2013 às 15:14)

meteo disse:


> Novembro ameno pelo menos por aqui é normalíssimo, com máximas a chegar aos 20ºC.Portugal é isto, calor a chegar cedo vários anos, em Abril e as máximas só descem dos 20ºC em Dezembro.
> E o Inverno nem sequer começou...Falta mais de 1 mês.
> Venha o Verão de S.Martinho, já que não se pode ter o tempo que se deseja, que se aproveite o tempo que se tem.



As normal climatológicas mostram que o unico sitio onde é normal chegar aos 20º C em Novembro é no Algarve em que segundo as normais climatológicas de Novembro no período 81-2010 é de 19,6 ºC. Nos restantes sitios as temperaturas de máxima não passam dos 19ºC como por exemplo Lisboa e Beja a terem máximas na ordem dos 18 ºC !

Agora se me perguntar, se é inédito este tipo de temperaturas acima dos 20º C .... aí eu já respondo não nem por sombras, sendo que este mês por vezes tem grandes Verão S. Martinho que o valor extremos da máxima alcançado é na ordem nos 29 ºC no Sul e cerca de 26ºC no Norte !

E apesar de este mês vir a ser acima da média em termos de temperatura nem por sombras me parece (neste momento) que se possam vir a alçancar valores dessa ordem até porque geralmente isso apenas é possivel (penso eu) quando o Outubro ainda é uma extensão do Verão (quente e seco) e a primeira metade segue o mesmo trâmite (em numerosas zonas já existe muita humidade e orvalho que faz baixar a temperatura superficial !

PS: Pelo menos para mim este Outono tem sido uma seca tremenda, sem nada de realçe com excepção de um dia em que choveu cerca de 40 mm e fez muita trovoada, coisa rara por aqui nos ultimos anos.
Já agora por aqui hoje em dia existe muito menos trovoada ao contrário de antigamente !


----------



## Névoa (7 Nov 2013 às 15:37)

Eu já ia invocar as normais mas o Aurélio fez isso antes de mim 

Mas uma coisa, quando se fala em temperaturas quentes toda a gente vai logo pensar nas máximas, e esquecem-se das mínimas.

Se formos ver a normal do ipma para o Porto de Novembro, então vemos que as máximas estão até muito ajustadas considerando-se que estamos no início do mês, uma vez que a normal da máxima é 16,9 C e que temos tido efectivamente máximas nesta ordem, por vezes a chegarem aos 18 C como hoje mas mais vulgarmente a manterem-se perto dos 17,5 C.

Mas as mínimas... que desastre, a ir pelo mesmo caminho que Outubro... a normal de mínima para Novembro é de 8,8 C e dificilmente temos mínimas abaixo dos 15 C (excepcionalmente hoje tivemos 14,9 segundo o isep, mas geralmente é um valor mais alto que este).

A impressão que tenho, aliás, a ler os outros threads, é que o Porto, ou mesmo o litoral norte como um todo, tem tido as mínimas mais altas do país, sendo que as máximas estão mais ou menos equiparadas.

Aqui para o norte, se é inédito... bem, basta lembrarmo-nos de 2011, mas eu tenho a impressão que nem este foi assim tão quente em Novembro, mas estou a falar por alto sem ver os dados, por isso posso estar enganada. Inédito não será, mas tem sido raro até então.

Segundo os esquemas apresentados pelo Flaviense, na Rússia é que a anomalia é maior, é isso? Se assim for, será melhor não falarmos que isso é assim porque em Portugal é assim, uma vez que a escala deste problema será evidentemente maior que esta...


----------



## meteo (7 Nov 2013 às 16:12)

Só para não alongar muito neste assunto(Às vezes é difícil não fazer offtopic  ),quando digo que é normal ter 20ºC aqui, não digo que é a média de temperaturas. Em Agosto a média é 28ºC, e é normalíssimo ter 35ºC alguns dias. As médias são feitas, como já muitas vezes foi dito, por anos superiores à média e outros inferiores. 

E outro pormenor: Estava a falar da primeira quinzena de Novembro(apesar de não ter referido). A média sendo feita mensalmente,e sabendo que a primeira quinzena em termos de temperaturas é bem diferente da 2ªquinzena, então se fizéssemos uma média da primeira quinzena apenas em Lisboa seria superior aos tais 18ºC, mais uma demonstração que os 20ºC que falava são banais nesta altura.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2013 às 16:43)

Aqui este Novembro já bateu os últimos 3 anos em dias com máximas acima dos 20,0ºC altura desde que tenho registos...vou já com 6 dias com máximas acima dos 20ºC e vai continuar pelo menos toda a semana que vem! Quanto a modelos e previsão de chuvas enfim é mau de mais e não vejo mudança nenhuma como falaram aqui para trás!! Vai ficar muito aquém dos registos dos últimos 3 anos em que superei largamente os 100mm não é por nada que é um dos meses mais chuvosos por aqui! Teria de cair diluvios em poucos dias para ter a média este mês...


----------



## Névoa (7 Nov 2013 às 16:57)

O desvio então demonstra justamente quanto cada valor diário estará afastado da média. Já agora, são 3 as normais apresentadas pelo ipma em cada mês, o da máxima, média e mínima. 

Estou ainda para fazer o desvio de Outubro passado em relação a sua normal, mas posso adiantar que, segundo os dados que tenho acesso, foi grande para as mínimas no Porto. Acho que em Novembro não será tão mau, mas o início não foi nada razoável, o desvio é acentuado.


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2013 às 16:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Para deprimir mais um pouco, mapa de precipitação



Os mapas de precipitação mostram uma boa depressão na parte central do mediterrâneo. Vai chover bem em itália e nos balcãs. 

A nossa vez possivelmente chegará na parte final do mês. Até porque nos índices, o MJO entrará no atlântico nessa altura. Até lá pouco assunto, muitas neblinas e nevoeiros matinais. A ver se começam a cair algumas geadas com tanta perda de calor durante a noite. 












Relembrando que o centro europeu de previsão de médio prazo não tem nenhum sinal para a parte final do mês.

«Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para as regiões centro e sul, na semana de 04/11 a 10/11 extendendo-se a todo o território nas semanas de 11/11 a 17/11 e de 18/11 a 24/11 . Na semana de 25/11 a 01/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo .

Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 04/1 1 a 10/ 11, de 11/11 a 17 / 11 e de 18/1 1 a 24/11 . Na semana de 25/11 a 01/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.»

E a juntar a isso, não me digam que estes 2 potentes anticiclones sobre o pacífico e o canadá não terão influência na circulação das frentes polares nos dias seguintes. Forma-se uma enorme onda de rossby sobre a costa oeste da américa.


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2013 às 21:21)

Um GFS generoso esta tarde... nordestes no final da próxima semana que rodariam para nortes com chuva e bastante mais frio. Tempo mais de acordo com a época.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2013 às 22:46)

A partir de domingo, a temperatura vai subir para valores que podem chegar ou mesmo ultrapassar os 26ºC no sul na 2ª e 3ª feira, a partir de 4ª feira desce para valores como tem estado até aqui. Mudança não vejo nenhuma nos modelos. Até mesmo o meteograma não mostra nada de relevante e o que mostra é sempre a 300 horas ou mais, ou seja, no intervalo de tempo em que vai adiando, adiando e adiando e nada. Um dia vai mudar, mas neste momento não vejo nenhuma mudança, quando aparecer no 1º painel aí acredito agora assim, mais vale esperar deitado. Esta saída das 18 é muito bem explícita nisso, e nem no fim da saída mostra nada, só um AA que vai mudando de posição mas que afecta sempre Portugal.


----------



## martinus (8 Nov 2013 às 23:01)

É isso mesmo. Depois da chuva copiosa sabia-nos bem o frio, esse guardam-no os Deuses para si, talvez para com ele combater os rigores do Inferno. Atenção ao calor da próxima semana, há que vestir roupa adequada, adaptada aos calores da tarde que amenizam com a chegada da noite. Já os antigos sabiam que os suores frios são a estrada real da morte. Verão de tarde, Outono ao anoitecer. Há que respeitar todas as estações do ano, mesmo quando ocorrem no mesmo dia.


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2013 às 23:19)

Tudo mais ou menos na mesma até 16-17, anticiclone centrado entre nós e os Açores, algumas vezes subindo mais um pouco mas sempre com uma configuração oeste-leste. Daí em diante toma uma forma mais norte-sul:

Pressão a descer aqui.
Pressão a subir na islândia.
Pressão a descer nos Açores. 

Não são valores absolutos, vejo-os como tendências, mais linhas a apontar para este caminho a confirmar nas próximas saídas. 

A questão é se será uma entrada de norte fria mas com precipitação ou algo mais seco e em retrocesso do centro da europa. Que tipo de onda de rossby se vai formar ainda não se vê.


----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2013 às 10:10)

Pulso de precipitação, ciclo Madden-Julian. Vamos ver como é que estas condições de mais humidade no atlântico interagem com a circulação polar.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Nov 2013 às 10:31)

Não vale a pena sonhar Agreste para este mês .... o ensemble diz tudo.

Palavras para quê ... parece o ensemble de um mês de Julho.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## David sf (9 Nov 2013 às 10:44)

Agreste disse:


> Pulso de precipitação, ciclo Madden-Julian. Vamos ver como é que estas condições de mais humidade no atlântico interagem com a circulação polar.



MJO na fase 1 origina, *tendencialmente*, um padrão de NAO-, apesar de eu preferir que ela se deslocasse um pouco mais para oeste, a correlação de padrão NAO- com a MJO nas fases 7 e 8 é mais forte.

A partir de dia 20 é notória a tendência do estabelecimento de um padrão de dorsal atlântica, com fluxo de Norte na Europa Ocidental. Não deverá trazer precipitação, mas deverá fazer descer as temperaturas para valores mais invernais.

Caso se confirme a entrada da MJO na fase 1 lá para dia 20/25, cresce a probabilidade de termos um início de dezembro com NAO- e consequentemente, muito provavelmente chuvoso.

Para saber mais da correlação entre a MJO e o padrão de circulação no Atlântico Norte:

http://www.atmosp.physics.utoronto.ca/~jclub/MJO-NAO.pdf


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2013 às 20:21)

Aurélio disse:


> Não vale a pena sonhar Agreste para este mês .... o ensemble diz tudo.
> 
> Palavras para quê ... parece o ensemble de um mês de Julho.



Não concordo com vocês. Insisto em que vamos ter tempo chuvoso depois de dia 21-22. Primeiro o anticiclone alonga-se na direcção N-S e depois tentará ascender de latitude obrigando a circulação polar a vir ter connosco.


----------



## Norther (11 Nov 2013 às 00:25)

Também estou crente que por essas datas aja mudança, os modelos GFS e ECMWF ja dão algum sinal disso embora ainda com muitas situações diferentes de runs para runs


----------



## |Ciclone| (11 Nov 2013 às 09:45)

É interessante notar que o CFS prevê uma mudança do AO para fase negativa lá para 20 de Dezembro e mantém essa situação até ao final do gráfico que é em 20 de Dezembro, embora com menor grau de confiança a partir do início de Dezembro.




http://www.meteo.miguelmotapinto.com/AO_40dias

Já para a NAO mostra uma tendência negativa para o fim de Novembro mas positiva para Dezembro.




http://www.meteo.miguelmotapinto.com/NAO_40dias

E quanto ao SBI (índice de bloqueio na Escandinávia) a tendência é que se situe mais em terreno positivo, ou seja, anomalias positivas de pressão na Escandinávia em termos gerais.




http://www.meteo.miguelmotapinto.com/SBI_40dias

*Nota sobre os gráficos:* Os gráficos apresentam um ensemble de 20 run's do CFS (as dos últimos 5 dias, 4 por dia). Os limites das barras coloridas mostram o percentil 25 e 75 do ensemble e os limites das linhas a preto o percentil 1 e 99 do ensemble.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Nov 2013 às 10:05)

Não sou especialista no assunto mas penso que isso simplesmente reflecte as saidas operacionais do modelos a 9 meses ou a 1 mês do CFS e a partir da sinoptica gerada .... surge então esse gráfico gerado.
Se calhar na próxima semana já estará completamente diferente, o mesmo tem acontecido com as sazonais este ano, com bruscas variações de mês para mês !


----------



## vitamos (11 Nov 2013 às 10:10)

Fazendo um acrescento algo simplista que vale o que vale e sem neste momento olhar a teleconexões e outros indicadores (apesar da sua utilidade e do esforço meritório dos membros que os têm referido, muito obrigado por isso pois é sempre útil e de interpretação por vezes trabalhosa).

O ensemble do GFS (o ECM ainda nao vi, o tempo disponível tb nao tem permitido) mostra uma clara diferença em relação à última semana. Mudanças bruscas no ensemble são sempre bons indicadores. Nesta fase é comum ver membros isolados a mostra cenários que depois nao se concretizam (é a hora de ponta neste fórum  no que respeita a saídas de sonho dadas por membros isolados dos modelos). Mas mudanças bruscas são sempre de ter em conta. E o que é certo é que já para daqui a uma semana o GFS começa a mostrar um número elevado de membros com anomalia negativa no que diz respeito a temperatura (o que está a fazer cair já a média também). Curiosamente e ao contrário do que é normal nestas situações o número de membros com precipitação também é significativo. Parece-me que Novembro ainda poderá ser um mês a dar que falar e se calhar com o primeiro toque invernal que não estava nos planos... ver como se comportam as próximas saídas.


----------



## c.bernardino (11 Nov 2013 às 10:38)

vitamos disse:


> Fazendo um acrescento algo simplista ....



Vitamos, 
simplista? não ! Simples.
mas muito válido e muito honesto. 
Foi uma contribuição séria.

Como forma de complemento deixo aqui o ECM ... ainda falta imenso tempo mas...



Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## |Ciclone| (11 Nov 2013 às 11:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Não sou especialista no assunto mas penso que isso simplesmente reflecte as saidas operacionais do modelos a 9 meses ou a 1 mês do CFS e a partir da sinoptica gerada .... surge então esse gráfico gerado.
> Se calhar na próxima semana já estará completamente diferente, o mesmo tem acontecido com as sazonais este ano, com bruscas variações de mês para mês !



Sim é normal que varie, no entanto as sazonais mostram a média do ensemble, nos gráficos olhando para os limites das linhas a preto verticais vê-se que praticamente todas as hipóteses são contempladas no ensemble a partir de certa data, mas é de esperar que os valores com mais linhas sejam os mais prováveis. Se isto não acontecer então o modelo não serve de muito. 

Mas comparando por exemplo com as previsões de dia 30/10 a AO mostrava grande incerteza até por volta de dia 20 e depois tendência negativa.
http://www.meteo.miguelmotapinto.com/AO_40diasteste

A NAO estava com grande incerteza, barras muito grandes e centradas perto do 0 muitas das vezes.
http://www.meteo.miguelmotapinto.com/NAO_40diasteste

E quando ao SBI mostrava uma mudança para positivo por volta de dia 10/11, o que não se verificou.
http://www.meteo.miguelmotapinto.com/SBI_40diasteste

Quando tiver tempo faço uns gráficos de verificação para ter uma ideia melhor da validade dos gráficos.


----------



## boneli (11 Nov 2013 às 13:27)

c.bernardino disse:


> Vitamos,
> simplista? não ! Simples.
> mas muito válido e muito honesto.
> Foi uma contribuição séria.
> ...



Ora nem mais...
Depois de um Verão de São Martinho com os 22 de máxima previstos amanhã aqui para o burgo parece que as máximas e mínimas vão começar a cair gradualmente para valores mais adequados para a época do ano. Olhando para os modelos, para já dão a mudança de padrão para chuva a partir do dia 18/19. O ECM mostra muito mais esse padrão que o GFS mas que está lá tá.... O IPMA dá para Braga no dia 20 10 de máxima e 6 de mínima. Agora é esperar e verificar se de facto se vai confirmar ao longo desta semana essa tão esperada alteração porque todos nós já sabemos que isto da meteorologia.....


----------



## james (11 Nov 2013 às 14:02)

Boas . Eu penso que dentro de uma ou duas semanas as temperaturas comecam a descer consideravelmente . O verao de S. Martinho costuma ser o ponto de viragem entre a primeira e a segunda metade do outono , isto em relacao as temperaturas .


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2013 às 19:05)

2 semanas? Em 48 horas ficaremos no bordo inferior do anticiclone, conjugando isso com as baixas pressões no mediterrâneo teremos nordeste bem frio canalizado do centro da europa.


----------



## james (11 Nov 2013 às 19:44)

Agreste disse:


> 2 semanas? Em 48 horas ficaremos no bordo inferior do anticiclone, conjugando isso com as baixas pressões no mediterrâneo teremos nordeste bem frio canalizado do centro da europa.



Eu disse uma descida consideravel , acentuada, significativa . E nao me parece que va descer assim tanto dentro de 2  ou 3 dias .


----------



## David sf (11 Nov 2013 às 21:42)

O fim de semana já deverá ser fresco. Ainda há alguma incerteza na quantidade de frio que entra a níveis mais altos (na run das 12z do GFS entra a iso 0 a 850 hpa e baixa dos -25ºC a 500 hpa, mas é das mais frias de todo o ensemble e de todos os modelos), mas é praticamente certa a entrada de ar frio à superfície arrastado pelo fluxo de nordeste.

Para daqui a cerca de 10 dias poderá ocorrer uma entrada de ar frio mais potente, o ensemble do ECMWF já prevê média negativa a 850 hpa para o norte do país:


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2013 às 23:19)

elah finalmente já se vê a luz ao fundo do tunel a partir do dia 20 ambos os modelos a preverem precipitação


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2013 às 23:26)

Boa noite a todos,
A partir dos dias 20/21 de novembro, os principais modelos ,já começam a modelar alguma chuva e descida acentuada de temperatura... Não ainda forte, mas já relativa, digamos normal para a época do ano....


----------



## Norther (12 Nov 2013 às 00:19)

Estou curioso como se vai comportar esta cut off se tal vier a acontecer, se ela se deslocar mais um pouco para oeste ate pode deixar alguma precipitação em forma de neve nas serras do interior norte e centro.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Nov 2013 às 14:22)

Norther disse:


> Estou curioso como se vai comportar esta cut off se tal vier a acontecer, se ela se deslocar mais um pouco para oeste ate pode deixar alguma precipitação em forma de neve nas serras do interior norte e centro.



Off Topic 

É por estas cartas que digo ' Ai se a Serra de Monchique tivesse nos meus lados ou a serra aqui na zona tivesse uma altitude parecida!!' 

Iso 0ºC em V.R.S.A.


----------



## Agreste (12 Nov 2013 às 14:27)

Aroche, Aracena e Cortegana são os mesmos 150km até à fóia.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2013 às 22:42)

Será que apenas vamos mudar para uma circulação de norte e mais fria ... e a chuva continuar a ser uma miragem !


----------



## trovoadas (12 Nov 2013 às 22:54)

Aurélio disse:


> Será que apenas vamos mudar para uma circulação de norte e mais fria ... e a chuva continuar a ser uma miragem !



Já recuou tudo, está difícil para o regresso da chuva. Mudanças concretas talvez só lá mais para Dezembro


----------



## Norther (12 Nov 2013 às 23:17)

vamos ver as próximas runs, nada esta certo a partir do fim de semana, mas adorava que uma cut-off daquelas que o GFS mostra vir fazer-nos uma visita para nos animar


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2013 às 23:21)

trovoadas disse:


> Já recuou tudo, está difícil para o regresso da chuva. Mudanças concretas talvez só lá mais para Dezembro



Até as sazonais estão a recuar ... cada vez mais modelos indicam um Inverno seco, espero estar muito bem enganado !


----------



## vitamos (13 Nov 2013 às 10:45)

Saída absolutamente louca do GFS (6z)... Tem tudo: chuva, frio e até neve a cotas baixas.

Tratar com cuidado... Já sabemos como são os desvarios modelísticos por esta altura


----------



## rozzo (13 Nov 2013 às 12:00)

vitamos disse:


> Saída absolutamente louca do GFS (6z)... Tem tudo: chuva, frio e até neve a cotas baixas.
> 
> Tratar com cuidado... Já sabemos como são os desvarios modelísticos por esta altura



É um pouco louca é, uma espécie de "entrada de pantufas" do Inverno a tentar que ninguém repare para fazer uma surpresa.


A última saída do GFS parece-me demasiado optimista comparada com outros modelos... Em particular no trajecto da bolsa de ar mais frio. Mas... Nisto deste tipo de cut-off's já se sabe que aparece sempre do nada quase.. Apesar do optimismo do GFS, vendo outros modelos, não acho de descartar totalmente alguma surpresa este f-d-s no interior quiçá até abaixo dos 1000m, isto claro, caso haja alguma precipitação de jeito.

Bela carta! Como dizemos sempre... "Ai se isto fosse em Janeiro!"


----------



## david 6 (13 Nov 2013 às 12:31)

realmente esta saida até coloca neve em portalegre!!!


----------



## ppereira (13 Nov 2013 às 12:35)

rozzo disse:


> É um pouco louca é, uma espécie de "entrada de pantufas" do Inverno a tentar que ninguém repare para fazer uma surpresa.
> 
> 
> A última saída do GFS parece-me demasiado optimista comparada com outros modelos... Em particular no trajecto da bolsa de ar mais frio. Mas... Nisto deste tipo de cut-off's já se sabe que aparece sempre do nada quase.. Apesar do optimismo do GFS, vendo outros modelos, não acho de descartar totalmente alguma surpresa este f-d-s no interior quiçá até abaixo dos 1000m, isto claro, caso haja alguma precipitação de jeito.
> ...



é sem dúvida uma saída de sonho.
vou à Guarda este fds e ver neve em meados de Novembro era uma novidade para mim... mas não vou com grandes expectativas!!!
mais vale assim


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2013 às 12:36)

Não seria a primeira vez que tínhamos neve a cotas médias em Novembro 

Mas vamos ter calma, na próxima saída possivelmente já não estará nada de especial.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Nov 2013 às 12:48)

david 6 disse:


> realmente esta saida até coloca neve em portalegre!!!



Seria recorde nevar em novembro  saída extremamente optimista, para tratar com máximo cuidado não é de fiar.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Nov 2013 às 13:44)

Boas,

Sim é uma saída de sonho, a ver se não se torna em pesadelo 

Bem posso frisar aqui convictamente que ainda sou do tempo que as primeiras neves na Serra da Estrela apareciam em fins de Outubro, Novembro, dai não me espantar nada com esta situação, pois acho que assim é que deveria de ser todos os anos... mas como é sabido o clima está sempre em constante mudança, mais agora nos nossos tempos! 

Onde posso estar mais surpreendido são as cotas para região de Portalegre, pois ai sim é surpresa para altura em que estamos. É bom começar haver entradas frias cedo, pois a segunda que ai vier será mais bojante, e segundo a GFS parece trazer contas 0 ao interior Norte e Centro Norte...

O que é certo é o friozinho que se avizinha, pois vai ser um pouco agressivo visto que as temperaturas estão bem altas nesta altura!! 

Aguardemos!


----------



## Paula (13 Nov 2013 às 13:47)

Boas!

Lembro-me que o ano passado a primeira queda de neve, na Serra da Estrela, aconteceu precisamente no final de Outubro. Mas nunca é tarde, vamos aguardar que ela vai chegar


----------



## Johnny (13 Nov 2013 às 14:01)

Já aqui "postei" fotos de nevões, em Montalegre (1.000m), no dia 1 de Novembro de 2008, se não estou em erro no ano...


----------



## |Ciclone| (13 Nov 2013 às 19:26)

Uma perspectiva interessante da temperatura a 500 hPa para daqui a 72h (GFS run das 12h):






E a variação de temperatura a 850 hPa (a temperatura dia 16 às 12h - a temperatura hoje às 12h segundo a run das 12h do GFS 0.5º):





Imagens obtidas em: http://www.meteo.miguelmotapinto.com/


----------



## Agreste (13 Nov 2013 às 19:58)

Olhando para os prazos mais distantes tem pinta de durar porque aparecem mais bloqueios e pressões mais altas em latitudes superiores.


----------



## blade (13 Nov 2013 às 19:58)

Boas 

Parece que já vem ai + frio do que a parte + fria do ano passado.
-12ºc para o norte de espanha segundo o gfs 
Hoje é dia 13 falta 1 semana, já faz lembrar junho onde entraram 2 ondas boas depois de tempo fresco mas agora é ao contrário


----------



## Agreste (13 Nov 2013 às 20:05)

blade disse:


> Boas
> 
> Parece que já vem ai + frio do que a parte + fria do ano passado.
> -12ºc para o norte de espanha segundo o gfs
> Hoje é dia 13 falta 1 semana, já faz lembrar junho onde entraram 2 ondas boas depois de tempo fresco mas agora é ao contrário



-12ºC

Há aqui um erro não?


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2013 às 20:43)

Mas que grande caldeirada vai nos modelos.  O GFS coloca uma cut-off mesmo no sítio certo , mas é o único que coloca a cut-off ali, a maioria dos modelos manda a cut-off mais para leste e isso é que deve acontecer. O Navgem coloca uma ciclogénese explosiva junto a Portugal, de uma depressão que vem dos Açores para cá. Muita confusão nos modelos. 

Frio parece ser uma certeza, quanto à precipitação muito mas muito reticente, entradas de norte nunca é de grande fartura.


----------



## cova beira (13 Nov 2013 às 22:14)

parece que o inverno meteorológico vai começar mais cedo este ano, muito interessante as previsões para sábado falta mesmo definir se há ou não precipitação, a acontecer a iso -1 e -30  associada a vento nordeste vai fazer descer muito a cota de neve. vamos aguardar que a trajectória da cut off traga precipitação para o interior.


----------



## Agreste (13 Nov 2013 às 22:18)

A combinação promete... uma -30ºC/-1ºC a viajar pelo país (mais no centro e sul) e alguns aguaceiros.

Na próxima semana especula-se com isto no GFS.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Nov 2013 às 22:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Seria recorde nevar em novembro  saída extremamente optimista, para tratar com máximo cuidado não é de fiar.



Achas mesmo que seria recorde???  Vê lá bem a minha imagem de perfil !!!! Palavras para quê????


----------



## Aurélio (13 Nov 2013 às 22:33)

Ai sim que bom ...estou entusiasmadissimo, eu queria era chuva, mas parece que este ano a pasmaceira pode ainda começar mais cedo do que o ano passado, mas ainda tenho fé que aquele anticiclone saia dali e faça as depressões virem para aqui !

Mas para já isto não está famoso .... apenas frio deverá ser o que teremos !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Nov 2013 às 22:58)

Grande Loucura!!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Nov 2013 às 23:13)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Achas mesmo que seria recorde???  Vê lá bem a minha imagem de perfil !!!! Palavras para quê????



Sim, eu sabia de 2008 em finais de Novembro mas mais cedo não me relembro de nada


----------



## Norther (14 Nov 2013 às 00:43)

Norther disse:


> Estou curioso como se vai comportar esta cut off se tal vier a acontecer, se ela se deslocar mais um pouco para oeste ate pode deixar alguma precipitação em forma de neve nas serras do interior norte e centro
> 
> 
> [vamos ver as próximas runs, nada esta certo a partir do fim de semana, mas adorava que uma cut-off daquelas que o GFS mostra vir fazer-nos uma visita para nos animar ]



Isto esta melhor do que gostava que acontece-se a uns dias atras, gostava de ver uma cut -off por ca e o GFS esta colocar as 2, vamos ver o que acontece e se nos vão deixar precipitação, normalmente estas entradas costumam ser interessantes para as regiões do interior


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Nov 2013 às 06:25)

Bom dia.

nesta ultima run cortou no frio e carrega na precipitação... mesmo assim nada mau para novembro com  neve a cotas de 700 Metros.


----------



## quim_mane (14 Nov 2013 às 09:46)

Logo eu que queria ir ver as cores de outono à Serra, parece que vou ver é as de inverno, eheheh


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2013 às 11:45)

E uma bela geada na manhã de domingo? O vento é fraco e a massa de ar bem fria vai andar toda a tarde de sábado e manhã de domingo por aqui.


----------



## boneli (14 Nov 2013 às 13:33)

Bom dia.
À mediada que o fim de semana se aproxima...chegam também as espectativas.
Os modelos estão de acordo quanto á chegada do tempo mais fresco. Para sábado e domingo uma bolsa de ar frio vai andar pela P.I e depois durante a semana algo mais constante e mais frio pode estar a caminho!
Quanto á precipitação...pois acho que os modelos já estiveram mais de acordo. O ECM  tira e põem e neste momento está na fase do tira tanto para o fim de semana como para a semana toda. O GFS parece um pouca mais generoso...isto claro aqui para a zona do Norte.

Quanto à dita e esperada....bem sem de facto houver precipitação as regiões do costume poderão receber a primeira visita da neve..mas nada de significativo.
Agora o GFS para dia 20/21/22 que é quando poderemos ter mais frio instalado é que já da neve cotas bem mais baixas...
Aguardo como sempre.


----------



## cova beira (14 Nov 2013 às 19:53)

a manterem-se as previsões para sábado na covilhã há possibilidade de cair neve pelo menos na zona mais elevada da cidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2013 às 19:58)

Finalmente ! Chuva, Frio e Neve


----------



## VitorBaia (14 Nov 2013 às 20:09)

Os próximos dias vão ser interessantes para quem gosta de neve e frio.
Pode ver os meus palpites aqui: https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia


----------



## ACalado (14 Nov 2013 às 20:33)

cova beira disse:


> a manterem-se as previsões para sábado na covilhã há possibilidade de cair neve pelo menos na zona mais elevada da cidade.




Segundo o GFS sim mas vendo o perfil vertical e o ECMWF vamos ficar no limite  Aponto para os 1000m/1200m


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2013 às 20:53)

Quem pediu chuva deve ficar satisfeito com esta saída do europeu... chover a bom chover depois do dia 21. Mas antes a necessária dose de frio para mostrar a mudança da estação.


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Nov 2013 às 21:24)

Agreste disse:


> Quem pediu chuva deve ficar satisfeito com esta saída do europeu... chover a bom chover depois do dia 21. Mas antes a necessária dose de frio para mostrar a mudança da estação.



Bem visto. Eu tinha reparado na possibilidade de uma nova mudança por esses dias (aprox 21 de novembro)  os dois principais modelos (outros não vejo por falta de tempo) andam há dias a apontar para essa possibilidade.
Onde há fumo...

 O que não parece consensual é a forma de encaixe das peças após esta data... mas falta tanto...

p.s. - Ahhh, espero enganar-me mas não acredito muito em grandes neves neste fim de semana. Espero enganar-me.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Nov 2013 às 22:21)

Começa a poder aparecer qualquer coisa lá para Quinta mas isto a partir do dia 19 está demasiado instável nos modelos ainda !


----------



## Norther (15 Nov 2013 às 00:11)

VitorBaia disse:


> Os próximos dias vão ser interessantes para quem gosta de neve e frio.
> Pode ver os meus palpites aqui: https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia




Bem vindo Vitor, mais um membro experiente que vai enriquecer este forum, espero que também meta aqui os os seus palpites, para quem não sabe o Vitor foi o meteorologista do João Garcia ajudando-o nas suas conquistas


----------



## stormy (15 Nov 2013 às 01:12)

Boas noites.

Para o dia de Sábado teremos uma sinóptica algo extrema dada a altura do ano, com um núcleo de baixo geopotencial associado a uma potente depressão fria em altura que se desprenderá nas próximas hora da circulação polar.

O campo de circulação da depressão em altura deverá sofrer alguma deformação, segregando-se em vários vórtices periféricos, um desses vórtices deverá entrar pelo NE/Tras os montes na madrugada e manhã de Sábado, migrando para oeste e depois para sul ao longo do centro e depois da margem litoral Lisboa-Sagres, exercendo forçamento dinâmico intenso á sua passagem.
Este núcleo de vorticidade transporta consigo ar anormalmente frio nos níveis médios ( t500<-32ºC/t850<0ºC).

Á superfície um forte anticiclone posiciona-se a N da PI, com fluxo de NE e advecção de ar polar seco sobre grande parte da PI salvo extremo norte/W e leste onde a massa de ar é modifica por contacto com o Atlantico/G Biscaya quer pelo contacto com o Mediterraneo.

*Interior norte e centro*

Durante a madrugada/manhã...
Alguma humidade é transportada entre os 900 e os 700hpa, vinda do Mediterraneo e da Biscaya, á frente do máximo de vorticidade...forçamento dinâmico/orográfico e fortes gradientes nos níveis médios poderão gerar alguma convecção elevada, de baixa extensão vertical e não electrificada, que poderá resultar em aguaceiros dispersos localmente de granizo/graupel  e de neve a cotas baixas ( 500-800m).

Dado o caracter muito disperso e insignificante dos focos convectivos não é sequer colocado um nível cinzento.

*Litoral SW*

Durante a tarde..
O máximo de vorticidade cruza o litoral em direcção a S/SW.
Há possibilidade de formação de um pequeno núcleo ciclónico á superfície em resposta á vorticidade nos níveis médios e menor fricção continental, tal poderia induzir um fluxo momentaneamente mais de N/NW com entrada de uma fina camada de ar marítimo mais instável junto á costa.

Em todo o caso a interacção do ar frio em altura  com aguas bastante quentes ( 17-18ºC), algum aquecimento diurno máximo junto á costa ( vento offshore), em conjunto com o forçamento dinamico poderão gerar alguma actividade convectiva, mais provável ao largo da costa onde o ar seco continental  adquire humidade por contacto com o oceano.

Devido ao muito frio em altura qualquer bolsa de ar mais quente/húmido marítimo será foco para a génese CAPE localmente próximo  a 500-700J/Kg com TT índex entre 55-60º,o que são valores bastante elevados tendo em conta os perfis verticais muito curtos da troposfera.

Devido á proximidade ao núcleo da perturbação o shear modelado é fraco, pelo que a surgirem células serão de caracter pulsante ( "pipocas" e Cb´s de curto ciclo de vida),no entanto dado os fortes gradientes verticais e ar seco polar nos níveis altos alguma célula mais forte poderá talvez gerar um  downburst acompanhado de granizo...a presença de 0-2SBCAPE perto de 100J/Kg poderá ser condutiva á génese de uma ou outra tromba de agua.

Devido á presença de ar bastante seco á superfície a confiança na ocorrência de actividade mais decente junto á costa não é muita pelo que se coloca um nível cinzento por possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada dispersos em em geral de caracter pouco significativo.
*O risco de tromba de agua/granizo associado a células mais fortes está limitado ao oceano,* no entanto, caso ocorra a tal formação de um vórtice mais significativo que cause um transporte de humidade para mais junto da costa talvez seja preciso colocar um nível amarelo marginal por possibilidade de rajadas/tromba e granizo junto á linha de costa e expandir o cinzento um pouco mais para leste.








Cinzento ( não severo)
-Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada.

Amarelo ( possibilidade de uma situação severa isolada)
-Aguaceiros/trovoada
-Granizo
-Rajadas
-Tromba de agua


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2013 às 08:15)

la pa minha terra coruche no ipma às 7h está com 0.8ºC  , estou habituado a noites mais quentes aqui na caparica durante a semana, agora vou para la no fim de semana vou gelar


----------



## james (15 Nov 2013 às 11:24)

Acho que os modelos estão a cortar um pouco no frio na próxima semana .


----------



## rozzo (15 Nov 2013 às 11:42)

james disse:


> Acho que os modelos estão a cortar um pouco no frio na próxima semana .



Estão sim, pois este está a ficar um pouco bloqueado mais a Norte.
A confirmar-se este cenário o frio não chegaria tão a Sul, mas, um cenário deste tipo pode no limite dar um bom nevão a cotas não muito altas no Norte da península, naquela zona fronteira entre as duas massas de ar, como vimos muitas vezes em 2009/2010 e 2010/2011. 
Naturalmente tudo dependerá de onde se situar essa fronteira com frio e instabilidade, sendo o GFS para já o mais generoso em trazê-la até ao Nordeste de continente português, enquanto outros nem tanto...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2013 às 12:11)

O ensemble das 00 para Lisboa, está um pouco maluco para 21 novembro.






Será que vamos ter uma ciclogénese explosiva para a semana? Já algumas saídas de alguns modelos que volta e meia colocam uma ciclogénese explosiva. 

Aqui, para Olhão é que não se percebe patavina do meteograma:


----------



## stormy (15 Nov 2013 às 12:24)

Para a semana tá maravilhoso, cavado na Europa com frio a norte, bloqueio na gronelandia que se despega da alta subtropical, com establecimento de uma zonal forte á nossa latitude.

Do Atlantico virá calor, de NE virá frio e em altura um forte jet com perturbações associadas poderá servir de gatilho para alguma ciclogenese mais forte a entrar vinda de W, finalmente tempo a sério!

De resto, o Atlantico quente com NAO- e uma Europa que anda fresca são os ingredientes perfeitos para o establecimento de uma forte frente polar nas latitudes subtropicais, tipo 09-10, com a possibilidade de um periodo de chuvas abundantes ao longo do final de Nov. e até Dez.


----------



## boneli (15 Nov 2013 às 12:51)

O ECM tirou muito frio para a semana...o GFS mantem. Continua muito incerto.


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2013 às 16:37)

e lá se vai a chuva toda outra vez  , isto anda mesmo indeciso


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Nov 2013 às 20:03)

É amanhã que vai nevar? 
Quais são os locais possíveis?
Poderá nevar em todos os locais com altitude 1500 metros?

Obrigado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Nov 2013 às 20:20)

miguel96 disse:


> é amanhã que vai nevar?
> Quais são os locais possíveis?
> Poderá nevar em todos os locais com altitude 1500 metros?
> 
> Obrigado





> previsão para sábado, 16.novembro.2013
> 
> instituto português do mar e da atmosfera
> 
> ...



ipma


----------



## David sf (15 Nov 2013 às 21:20)

Miguel96 disse:


> É amanhã que vai nevar?
> Quais são os locais possíveis?
> Poderá nevar em todos os locais com altitude 1500 metros?
> 
> Obrigado



Onde ocorrer precipitação, que deverá ser escassa e muito localizada, a cota de neve será certamente muito inferior a essa. A rondar os 500 m no interior e um pouco mais no litoral.


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2013 às 21:46)

500m? eu não acredito tão baixo, mas os 1500m também acho alto, talvez a partir dos 1000m


----------



## David sf (15 Nov 2013 às 22:09)

david 6 disse:


> 500m? eu não acredito tão baixo, mas os 1500m também acho alto, talvez a partir dos 1000m



Humidade muito reduzida nos níveis mais baixos (dew point próximo de 0ºC ao nível do mar) e temperaturas a rondar os -1ºC a 850 hpa. O que faltará é a precipitação, porque o perfil vertical é extremamente favorável a cotas baixas, provavelmente até inferiores a esses 500 m que eu referi.

Isto aplica-se para as regiões do interior a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, onde a humidade será mais reduzida. No Interior Norte a precipitação será maior mas a humidade nos níveis baixos será relativamente alta, pelo que a cota deverá ser um pouco superior (já está a ocorrer precipitação em Espanha - região de Castilla y León -  e a cota de neve está a rondar os 800 m).


----------



## Norther (16 Nov 2013 às 00:55)

David sf mas quando esta previsto precipitação, a sul da Estrela, a humidade também é algo elevada, A Beira Baixa parece que terá pouca :-) veremos o que acontece


----------



## David sf (16 Nov 2013 às 00:59)

Norther disse:


> David sf mas quando esta previsto precipitação, a sul da Estrela, a humidade também é algo elevada.



A 700 hpa não é problema. É humidade elevada, mas a temperaturas bem negativas (a rondar os -15ºC). A humidade que tem de ser reduzida é a das camadas mais baixas, onde a temperatura é superior a 0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Nov 2013 às 03:55)

Continente

Previsão para sábado, 16.novembro.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial no interior,
estendendo-se ao Alto Alentejo até ao início da tarde, e que serão
de *neve acima de 1000 metros*.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de norte, sendo
temporariamente de nordeste e soprando moderado a forte
(30 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas, com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h.
Pequena descida de temperatura.
Formação de geada.


----------



## chaves23 (16 Nov 2013 às 12:33)

entao ainda a possivilidade de queda de neve a cotas baixas


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2013 às 12:51)

O GFS 6z está extremamente optimista nas cotas e na precipitação. Na altura em que haveria precipitação, a cota aqui estaria pelos 500m, e já eram uns 2mm, mas ainda a 100 e tal horas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Nov 2013 às 20:46)

Alguem arrisca uma previsao para quarta\quinta feira? Será que poderemos ter neve, pelo menos a cotas médias?


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2013 às 20:53)

Meteofan disse:


> Alguem arrisca uma previsao para quarta\quinta feira? Será que poderemos ter neve, pelo menos a cotas médias?



A partir de 3ª feira existe enormes discrepâncias entre modelos, e mesmo nos próprios modelos !

Dizer somente uma coisa ... o ECM após as 168 horas, a operacional está completamente desfasada da média do ensemble !


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2013 às 21:35)

Aurélio disse:


> A partir de 3ª feira existe enormes discrepâncias entre modelos, e mesmo nos próprios modelos !
> 
> Dizer somente uma coisa ... o ECM após as 168 horas, a operacional está completamente desfasada da média do ensemble !



Eu estou a ver é o regresso da precipitação bastante incerto...não há consenso mas penso que a partir do final da próxima semana já haverá condições para tempo mais húmido.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Nov 2013 às 11:02)

Cenário terrível visto agora pelos modelos! chuva nem vê-la, apenas o ECM mete possibilidade de alguma precipitação para a próxima sexta/sábado mas já anda no tira e põe à muito tempo. O GFS mete o regresso do AA em força para as próximas 2 semanas. Esperemos que não passe de um devaneio desta última run.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Nov 2013 às 11:22)

Por incrivel que possa parecer após as 72/96 horas ou se quiseres a partir de Quarta Feira não existe qualquer consenso entre modelos.
O GFS tem enormes discrepâncias entre os membros do ensemble, e geralmente apesar da operacional não ir variando muito os seus membros do respectivo têm sido sempre muito diferentes.

Isto deve-se simplesmente por uma razão muito simples, os modelos não conseguem perceber exactamente de que forma uma depressão a oeste do AA vai conseguir interagir com o referido anticiclone, ou seja, não se sabe se essa depressão vai conseguir romper o AA e em que sitio o vai conseguir romper. Alguns modelos indicam que rompe e cria uma temporária zonal, algo parecido com o ECM por exemplo, nuns modelos mais marcadamente do que noutros.
NO GFS por exemplo indica que não rompe, basicamente desciria para sul, e ficariamos com o AA em cima de nós.

Avaliar mais á frente acho que neste momento nem vale a pena quando os modelos nem conseguem prespetivar a curto prazo.
Enfim ... vamos ver o que acontece !


----------



## chaves23 (17 Nov 2013 às 14:29)

eu acredito num mudança de tempo ate dia 20


----------



## David sf (17 Nov 2013 às 15:15)

Aurélio disse:


> Por incrivel que possa parecer após as 72/96 horas ou se quiseres a partir de Quarta Feira não existe qualquer consenso entre modelos.
> O GFS tem enormes discrepâncias entre os membros do ensemble, e geralmente apesar da operacional não ir variando muito os seus membros do respectivo têm sido sempre muito diferentes.
> 
> Isto deve-se simplesmente por uma razão muito simples, os modelos não conseguem perceber exactamente de que forma uma depressão a oeste do AA vai conseguir interagir com o referido anticiclone, ou seja, não se sabe se essa depressão vai conseguir romper o AA e em que sitio o vai conseguir romper. Alguns modelos indicam que rompe e cria uma temporária zonal, algo parecido com o ECM por exemplo, nuns modelos mais marcadamente do que noutros.
> ...



Está muito confuso, o percurso dessa tal depressão que rompe o bloqueio é uma grande incógnita. Há grande incerteza para o final da semana que vem, sendo que o mais provável é que essa depressão, já em fase de enchimento, venha a afectar o estado do tempo no sul de Portugal lá para sexta-feira. Seriam 1/2 dias de precipitação.

No longo prazo, e parece que independentemente do que aconteça com essa depressão, voltará o fluxo continental e seco, resta saber se será frio ou ameno. Um padrão de união anticiclónica Açores-Escandinávia, com cavado na Europa Central e Mediterrâneo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Nov 2013 às 15:24)

E para quarta\Quinta? Será que teremos alguma precipitação e consquentemente alguma neve nas terras altas?


----------



## Aurélio (17 Nov 2013 às 16:31)

Bom ....eu só espero que os outros modelos não começem a ir atrás do GFS pois cada run do GFS é uma desgraça, e este tempo monótomo nunca mais termina. Sim porque por aqui de Outono ainda só tivemos 3 dias, e daqui a pouco estamos no final de Novembro !


----------



## martinus (17 Nov 2013 às 17:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom ....eu só espero que os outros modelos não começem a ir atrás do GFS pois cada run do GFS é uma desgraça, e este tempo monótomo nunca mais termina. Sim porque por aqui de Outono ainda só tivemos 3 dias, e daqui a pouco estamos no final de Novembro !



Fiquei preocupado e fui agora ver o Freemeteo para Faro, e venho com boas notícias. Nada de chuva para os próximos dias e temperaturas entre 5 e 17 graus Celsius. Isso não é considerado "tempo de Outono" no Reino dos Algarves?


----------



## Aurélio (17 Nov 2013 às 18:08)

martinus disse:


> Fiquei preocupado e fui agora ver o Freemeteo para Faro, e venho com boas notícias. Nada de chuva para os próximos dias e temperaturas entre 5 e 17 graus Celsius. Isso não é considerado "tempo de Outono" no Reino dos Algarves?



Isso é suposto ser o quê? 
Uma ironia, uma sátira, um sarcasmo .... o quê ?

E já agora Verão no Minho é o quê ... chuva todos os dias, como foi a choradeira durante 2 meses apenas porque não choveu .... dado que coitados havia apenas n meses com precipitação na média ou acima !
Não me torre a paciência !

Quer falar de modelos, falamos de modelos .... para o resto escolha outro que este não tá com disposição !


----------



## Cluster (17 Nov 2013 às 18:09)

As normais dizem que para Faro as temperaturas médias rondam os 19.6 máxima e os 11.7 mínima no mês de Novembro, sendo o mês mais frio o de Janeiro com 16.1 máxima e 7.9 mínima.


----------



## cactus (17 Nov 2013 às 21:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Isso é suposto ser o quê?
> Uma ironia, uma sátira, um sarcasmo .... o quê ?
> 
> E já agora Verão no Minho é o quê ... chuva todos os dias, como foi a choradeira durante 2 meses apenas porque não choveu .... dado que coitados havia apenas n meses com precipitação na média ou acima !
> ...



Já vi e senti , moderadores excluirem posts por menos , mas enfim é o que temos .


----------



## Aurélio (17 Nov 2013 às 22:40)

Boas, 

Isto já parece o GFS contra o mundo, pois todos os outros modelos indicam a depressão a romper o AA, e este modelo ao mostrar a depressão a não conseguir furar o AA faz com que o AA nos caia em cima .... mostrando a continuação deste tempo sendo que por aqui há quase 1 mês que não chove !

Cheira-me que o GFS ainda vai dar uma lição aos outros modelos neste caso ....


----------



## stormy (18 Nov 2013 às 03:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Isto já parece o GFS contra o mundo, pois todos os outros modelos indicam a depressão a romper o AA, e este modelo ao mostrar a depressão a não conseguir furar o AA faz com que o AA nos caia em cima .... mostrando a continuação deste tempo sendo que por aqui há quase 1 mês que não chove !
> 
> Cheira-me que o GFS ainda vai dar uma lição aos outros modelos neste caso ....



Tudo depende do cavado que se posicionará á saída da America do Norte..
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rwtavn721.gif

A interacção deste com a perturbação tropical a SW dos Açores deverá levar á formação de um vasto campo ciclónico no Atlantico subtropical...o ECMWF vê tudo um pouco mais a leste do que o GFS, o que significaria que algum do ar quente tropical poderia ser empurrado para perto da PI, por sua vez interagindo com o grande cavado que tem afectado a Europa W/SW.

Se o ECMWF está certo, há condições para que se forme uma faixa de forte gradiente horizontal desde os Açores até á PI, sendo que com a ajuda de perturbações em altura poder-se-ia gerar um corredor de ciclogéneses dentro dessa faixa de maxima instabilidade baroclínica.

Se o GFS estiver certo, com tudo mais a oeste, o ar quente ficaria retido no Atantico central e por cá seriamos afectados por ar seco á superfície e forte subsidência associada á proximidade de uma dorsal subtropical em altura a oeste...tal conduziria ao oposto do cenário do ECMWF...secura e estabilidade.


----------



## james (18 Nov 2013 às 10:47)

Bom dia . Comeco a ter a ideia que , pelo menos aqui pelo Norte , iremos ter um padrao predominantemente seco e com algum frio que se ira intensificando ate meados de dezembro . Pode haver um dia ou outro com alguma precipitacao , mas duvido que seja em grande quantidade .


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2013 às 10:52)

Bom dia
concordo com o James.
Começo a vislumbrar um final de novembro e dezembro secos.Apenas um dia ou outro com alguma chuva mas pouca.
Deverá ser mais seco e frio, muito por culpa do AA.
A chuva mais intensa e constante talvez só lá para janeiro.
Espero estar enganado....


----------



## Aurélio (18 Nov 2013 às 11:08)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia
> concordo com o James.
> Começo a vislumbrar um final de novembro e dezembro secos.Apenas um dia ou outro com alguma chuva mas pouca.
> Deverá ser mais seco e frio, muito por culpa do AA.
> ...



Com base no quê ?
Não é isso que mostram os modelos, temos enorme discrepância nos modelos mesmo a 72 horas e depois a partir das 168 horas, ainda em Novembro portanto existe possibilidade de termos uma cut-off a oeste/sudoeste de Portugal, com precipitação generalizada, basta ver os membros do ensemble dos vários modelos !

Não sejam tão pessimistas .....


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2013 às 13:01)

james disse:


> Bom dia . Comeco a ter a ideia que , pelo menos aqui pelo Norte , iremos ter um padrao predominantemente seco e com algum frio que se ira intensificando ate meados de dezembro . Pode haver um dia ou outro com alguma precipitacao , mas duvido que seja em grande quantidade .





joselamego disse:


> Bom dia
> concordo com o James.
> Começo a vislumbrar um final de novembro e dezembro secos.Apenas um dia ou outro com alguma chuva mas pouca.
> Deverá ser mais seco e frio, muito por culpa do AA.
> ...



Quando se proferem esse tipo de afirmações convém apresentar uma justificação com base nos modelos. Como sabem que Dezembro vai ser seco? Intuição? Se é só isso não chega, temos que ser mais científicos. 

Estarmos aqui a mandar para o ar "à e tal acho que o próximo mês vai ser seco" com base em nada de pouco vale, apenas escrevo este post para tentar que os posts deste tópico sejam o mais informativos possível e não apenas fruto das vossas bolas de cristal.


----------



## karkov (18 Nov 2013 às 13:03)

Julgo que há foristas que ainda estão convencidos que fazer choradinho muda alguma coisa... 

Imitam as vossas opiniões baseadas em coisas concretas... com certeza não farão previsões e muito menos "chorarão" sobre possibilidades a um mês de distância...


----------



## james (18 Nov 2013 às 13:19)

Peco desculpa , da proxima vez que pensar em postar algo vou tirar primeiro o doutoramento em meteorologia.


----------



## boneli (18 Nov 2013 às 13:30)

Bom dia.

Isto não está fácil..ora tira ora põem!!!
Neste momento os modelos estão numa de tirar e adiar. 
O frio que na semana passada estava previsto para esta semana tem sido praticamente retirado..mesmo assim vamos ter cá para cima umas noites fresquinhas, sendo que quinta poderá ser o dia mais fresco. Os modelos mostram uma possível nova entrada mais fria para o inicio da próxima semana..mas ao tempo que ainda falta mais não digo,  no entanto os 2 modelos estão em consonância nesta possível entrada de ar frio, lá para dia 26.

Quanto á chuva também tem sido retirada e neste momento apenas deslumbro algo para o Sul no dia 21.
Não sei dá-me a sensação que os modelos andam um pouco incertos .

Quanto a Dezembro....as pessoas podem opinar sobre o tempo para Dezembro,Janeiro, Fevereiro enfim para o Inverno todo desde que fundamentem minimamente! Eu nunca opino para mais de uma semana porque acho que já é andar um pouco ás escuras quanto mais para daqui a um ou dois meses. Mas atenção se calhar há pessoas com capacidade e conhecimento neste fórum para fazer análises mais prolongadas e sazonais. 

Continuação de um bom dia


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2013 às 13:31)

james disse:


> Peco desculpa , da proxima vez que pensar em postar algo vou tirar primeiro o doutoramento em meteorologia.




Não é necessário "doutoramento", basta colocar a fonte, ou em texto, links,imagens,gráficos, têm todo o direito de terem as vossas opiniões, desde que devidamente fundamentadas...

Quanto ás previsões, parece que, e em termos de precipitação, poderá cair qualquer coisa nas regiões mais a sul lá para quinta feira:

IPMA:

Previsão para 5ª feira, 21.novembro.2013

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade
a partir do início da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva a partir do final da tarde no litoral oeste a sul
do Cabo Mondego.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se fraco a moderado
(10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul no litoral para o final do dia.
Descida da temperatura mínima, em especial na região Sul.
Formação de geada.


METEOROLOGISTA: Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 18 de novembro de 2013 às 11:27 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

De resto, é de esperar para estes próximos  dias um tempo algo frio 
A iso 0 deverá andar por cá, em especial mais a Norte, e junto com o vento a sensação de frio será elevada.
Não será algo de extraordinário,que já não tivéssemos tido antes, mas vai estar fresquinho...


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Nov 2013 às 13:56)

james disse:


> Peco desculpa , da proxima vez que pensar em postar algo vou tirar primeiro o doutoramento em meteorologia.



James, 

Só te digo que não compreendo esta reação dos colegas. Se era para implicar com este género de posts não compreendo porque estão a implicar contigo. 
Há imensa gente a escrever esse género de comentários e prognósticos e não há qualquer reação.

Agora a sério !!!

nem sei porque nós estamos a perder tempo com isto porque a situação meteorológica e dos modelos está interessantíssima. 

Tenho a ideia que desta vez o ECM está completamente perdido, principalmente a médio prazo (onde ele devia funcionar bem)

O GFS também mudou algo MAS está mais coerente.

como alguém disse e muito bem, os modelos estão desorientados.

cps


----------



## rozzo (18 Nov 2013 às 14:08)

Vá, vamos lá parar com esta discussão que nada trás de bom ao tópico.
Entende-se os vários pontos de vista, em certa parte legítima dos dois lados da discussão. Ninguém aqui acha que é preciso um Doutoramento em Meteorologia para opinar e ter opiniões válidas, senão nem havia utilizadores do fórum, e nunca foi esse o espírito do fórum, o de criar uma "elite de sábios", muito pelo contrário, foi e será o de continuar a criar uma comunidade de entusiastas. Isso é ponto assente! ok?

De qualquer forma, também é legítimo, e especialmente num tópico deste teor, um pouco de rigor, nomeadamente em fontes ou argumentos. Não é propriamente o interesse deste tópico nem o de andar a exibir conhecimentos, nem tão pouco o de mandar palpites para o ar. Nenhum dos dois lados é o espírito, acho que concordam. Não quero com isto dizer que as pessoas não tenham o direito de fazer os seus prognósticos num prazo mais longo, mas aí está, especialmente nesse tipo de previsões, já por si perigosas, sim agradece-se um pouco de fundamentanção, seja ela teórica ou não, mas qualquer coisa que mostre às pessoas o porquê do vosso prognóstico, por mais simples que seja. Daí não ser de estranhar que sem fazer isso se corra algum risco de algumas bocas do tipo "bola de cristal". É "compreensível".

Mas estas aspas mostram o outro lado, e assim aproveito também para realçar que com ou sem razão, também o gozo e o insulto não são de certeza o espírito do fórum, e quem entrar por esse caminho rapidamente perde toda a razão que possa ter, e que apenas degrada a imagem e conteúdo do tópico. E isto é válido para "os dois lados da barricada".

Posto isto, agradecia que não se prolongasse a conversa deste tema, se evitassem citações e respostas ao mesmo, incluindo a minha. Eu próprio estava a evitar comentar, pois é exactamente a continuação desta conversa que não queremos, mas como me parece que a coisa está a caminho de descambar, preferi pôr aqui um "ponto de exclamação", para ver se a coisa estagna aqui. 

Então, que se volte ao tema e argumentos centrais do tópico. 
Pode ser? 

Obrigado


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2013 às 14:29)

Não quis insultar ninguém com a expressão "boa de cristal", apenas quis dizer que para enriquecer este tópico e o fórum em geral devemos todos tentar fundamentar as nossa opiniões sendo óbvio todas são validas se forem fundamentadas. Ao colega *james* peço que não se sinta ofendido com o meu post, não era essa a intenção, era apenas tentar perceber o que o levou a chegar a determinada conclusão para enriquecer a discussão à volta das previsões. 

Não costumo participar muito neste tópico exactamente por achar que não tenho um grande contributo a dar em matéria de previsões, mas leio avidamente tudo o que se escreve por aqui. Continuem. 

Peço desculpa o off-topic mas queria deixar clara a minha opinião.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Nov 2013 às 19:12)

Olá a todos! Aproxima-se a época do ano que mais me apaixona em termos metereológicos! Para já e olhando para os modelos não se vislumbra nada de interessante dias frescos e noites frias! O normal para a época! Em relação ao futuro, nunca fui muito crente em previsões de longo prazo, por isso limito-me ver os modelos a três dias e o resto interpreto como tendéncias...
De qualquer maneira bem podia continuar soalheiro este Outono, pelo menos poupava-se em aquecimento!


----------



## cova beira (18 Nov 2013 às 20:17)

em minha opinião os modelos a longo prazo estão até bem interessantes se bem que já se sabe que podem não estar a fazer a previsão correcta, pelo menos o europeu está muito interessante, logo se verá ainda nem em Dezembro estamos e parece que o inverno vai terminar, não haverá mais chuva nem frio


----------



## Aurélio (18 Nov 2013 às 20:23)

Boas, 
Não vou falar muito e acho que não tenho muito mais a dizer senão isto .... 
1) Relativamente aos modelos houve uma aproximação clara nesta run das 12h e todos os modelos face ao GFS sendo que para já a haver precipitação na Sexta será somente no sul do país;
2) Cenários de chuva apenas existe hipóteses na Sexta e depois só a partir da próxima Terça (para já mera ficção dada a enorme discrepância entre modelos e entre membros dos respetivos ensemble !

Nada mais tenho a dizer sobre isto ....


----------



## VitorBaia (18 Nov 2013 às 22:38)

Acompanhei durante muito tempo os modelos de médio prazo mas já desisti. Têm sempre 50% de hipoteses de acertar mas às vezes acertam menos. Como não quero começar a interpretar ao contrário deixei de ver. O meu modelo preferido é claramente o GFS. Excelente a 3 dias, bom até ao 6º, razoável até ao 10º. Para além disso já perdi o tempo que tinha a perder. Já agora, fazer previsões deve ser sempre com tefigrama. Só com as cartas é quase como ver apenas a casca do melão. O tefigrama abre o melão e dá para provar.

https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia
http://clubevertical.org/index.php/areadevoo/meteo

Abraço a todos
Vitor Baia


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2013 às 22:57)

VitorBaia disse:


> Já agora, fazer previsões deve ser sempre com tefigrama. Só com as cartas é quase como ver apenas a casca do melão. O tefigrama abre o melão e dá para provar.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia
> http://clubevertical.org/index.php/areadevoo/meteo
> ...



 Olá, Vitor. Parabéns pelas tuas excelentes análises e previsões. Aparece sempre. Um abraço.

(Peço desculpa pelo OFF, mas o Vitor merece uma palavra de apreço pelo seu excelente trabalho; lembro-me da tua reportagem que passou num canal de televisão.)

*EDIT: Passa-se algum problema técnico que não permite a conulta desta última página de seguimento a quem não faça login...*


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2013 às 16:58)

Boas..

*Açores *

Nos próximos dias teremos atenção aos Açores ( RAA ), devido á aproximação de uma depressão associada a uma cut off com influxo de ar tropical á superficie, e posteriormente á aproximação da STS/TS Melissa, mais propriamente de uma nova onda de ar tropical ( WCB-warm conveyour belt) que entrará entre a Melissa e o AA que se posiciona a SE do arquipélago, ambas as situações com risco de precipitação forte.

*T0 a T+48h*

Uma depressão, já bem visivel no canal WV http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html, encontra-se em organização a NW da RAA.
Ar tropical  começa a cobrir lentamente a região dos Açores..para já ainda não muito inestabilizado, mas ao logo dos proximos 2 dias a presença da depressão/cut off a N e gradual deslocação desta para SE, deverá colocar proximo aos Açores uma região de forçamento dinamico e arrefecimento nos niveis altos que deverá gerar alguma actividade convectiva + estratiforme com risco de chuva forte e persistente.

Os modelos colocam a maior actividade a ocorrer pouco a norte do arquipélago associada a um conjunto de sistemas frontais na fronteira entre o ar tropical e o ar mais frio do Atlantico norte...no entanto esta area frontal poderá ondular ou mover-se sobre a região autónoma, acrescendo o risco de um episódio algo extremo de chuva.

*Melissa ( T+48 a T + 96)*

Entre o dia 21 e o dia 23 espera-se a aproximação do ciclone Melissa, possivelmente em transição extratropical.
Os Açores, a este do percurso do sistema, serão afectados principalmente por uma entrada muito potente de ar tropical e podendo ocorrer um fenomeno do tipo PRE ( preceding rain event), que é essencialmente um evento de chuva forte que antecede a chegada/aproximação de um sistema tropical, causado pela entrada de ar muito humido em todos os niveis associado a este.

Os modelos colocam de forma bastante congruente valores de agua prcipitavel elevados ( TPW>45mm), e alguma instabilidade causada pela proximidade a uma perturbação no jet subtropical....condições de forçamento dinamico e shear decentes que indicam a possibilidade de actividade convectiva localmente forte e risco de precipitação excessiva.

Quanto á própria Melissa...a sua aproximação ao território dependerá da sua evolução como sistema tropical e da sua interacção com uma nova perturbação que sai da América do Norte.







O precurso mais proximo aos Açores poderia levar a Melissa muito perto do Grupo ocidental, com os naturais riscos associados nomeadamente ao vento e á precipitação.

Esta aproximação só será possivel caso a Melissa adquira uma estrutura mais organizada com um warm core extenso na vertical...tal warm core tipico de sistemas tropicais tende a atrasar o processo de transição extratropical ( ETT) pelo que a depressão seria arrastada mais para leste pelo jet na periferia da perturbação que emerge da América.

Se a Melissa não organizar uma estrutura warm core extensa, o processo de ETT será mais rapido levando a Melissa a fundir-se com a região frontal já do lado polar do jet, portanto, bem a NW dos Açores.


*Portugal continental, 6f-Sab*

Neste periodo teremos uma forte depressão polar a E/NE no sul da Europa cntrl, com ar frio a descer até á Peninsula.
A W/SW ar tropical ( potencializado caso a Melissa passe mais a leste como explicado acima), provem do Atlantico.

Na margem das duas massas de ar, gradiente termico muito acentuado e advecção de vorticidade tanto á superficie como em altura pode resultar em processos de frontogenese e posterior ciclogenese ao longo das margens de colisão das massas de ar.

Os modelos para já criam uma depressão insipente que poderá dar chuva no sul, mas há que estar atento a um possivel fortalecimento dessa depressão ( mesmo que os modelos não o sugiram...).
Há ainda a possibilidade de que surja, no médio prazo, de forma mais consistente uma area de ciclogeneses a oeste associada a esta mesma faixa de colisão das massas de ar..isso para já não surge em nenhum modelo e é pouco provavel..mas há que ter em mente esta hipotese.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2013 às 17:44)

Começo a desconfiar que isto começa a ficar muito bloqueado no Atlântico, e depois desta Sexta em que ainda não existe consenso nos modelos a proxima hipoteses para chover é lá para Terça ou Quarta quando existe possibilidade de se formar uma cut-off embora não exista muitos membros do ensemble que o mostrem infelizmente. Se tal não acontecer então este mês será extremamente seco em todo o lado.

PS: Para já e pelo menos na fase inicial de Dezembro não se vislumbra nada que me permita indicar uma mudança de padrão. Itália é neste momento o grande candidato a levar com depressões !


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2013 às 12:08)

Espero para ver mas gosto destes mapas no final do prazo. Assim que estiver resolvida a pequena questão tropical o anticiclone dos açores vai investir de novo.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2013 às 12:25)

Estava com esperança que nos final do mês viesse algo para amenizar o fracasso que foi este mês mas já estou a ver isso a ir a vida também aos poucos! E pelo que vejo nos modelos mais para a frente o inicio de Dezembro também não vai começar da melhor maneira  mas isso ainda tem tempo para ir melhorando!!


----------



## ACalado (20 Nov 2013 às 12:57)

miguel disse:


> Estava com esperança que nos final do mês viesse algo para amenizar o fracasso que foi este mês mas já estou a ver isso a ir a vida também aos poucos! E pelo que vejo nos modelos mais para a frente o inicio de Dezembro também não vai começar da melhor maneira  mas isso ainda tem tempo para ir melhorando!!



Começo a ver isto muito tremido, o AA em bloqueio total 




how to capture screen


----------



## Aurélio (20 Nov 2013 às 17:45)

Isto está tudo muito bloqueado no Atlântico o que começo a desconfiar que no minimo até ao Natal poderá ser este o padrão ( não tou a falar se vai chover ou não .. são coisas distintas), mas é claramente isso que se vê em prespectiva !
Para já há claramente a salientar o prolongamento da chuva de Sexta até do dia de Sábado mas esses valores salvo grande alterações serão muito baixos, portanto um regime de chuva fraca a moderada !

Depois a partir de Terça existe a pequena (muito pequena) possibilidade de termos uma cut-off por aqui, mas os ensembles colocam ela claramente a ter muito mais tendencia para a Madeira do que aqui, ou se calhar nem sequer existir !
Se o AA se firmar como parece poderá ser por umas boas semanas ...

EDIT: Estas runs das 12h confirmaram o que eu já dizia .... parece que nos espera um tempo muito aborrecido pela frente, sabe-se lá até quando, embora ainda com ténues esperança que se forme uma cut-off, algo que esta run das ECM resolveu desacreditar infelizmente !


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2013 às 17:52)

*Açores*

ECMWF00Z e GFS12Z estão de acordo agora em relação a um possível landfall ou aproximação significativa da TS Melissa ao grupo Ocidental.

É para já complicado fazer uma previsão exata porque os dois modelos divergem quanto á estrutura da Melissa aquando da sua aproximação...o GFS mantem um sistema tropical, numa fase inicial da transição extratropical ( ett), enquanto o ECMWF coloca a Melissa como um sistema extratropical ou em fase adientada de ett.

Eu não tenho uma opinião forte em relação ao assunto porque a Melissa em todo o caso é um tipo de sistema bastante sui genris por se ter desenvolvido a partir de uma cut-off ( instabilidade forçada não pelas aguas quentes mas por ar frio em altura).
Este género de sistemas costuma ser mais resiliente do que os típicos ciclones tropicais, mantendo actividade mesmo com aguas frias de 18-20ºC.

Mas por outro lado a transição extratropical costuma também ser mais rápida nestes ciclones, por motivos que teem a ver com o gradiente térmico horizontal em especial nos níveis altos.

De qualquer maneira, será talvez necessário um aviso de tempestade tropical nas próximas horas por parte do NHC/IPMA para o grupo ocidental.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (20 Nov 2013 às 19:09)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/u47t.png/


----------



## Aurélio (20 Nov 2013 às 21:42)

Boas isto está completamente bloqueado a parece ir continuar por tempo infindável assim ......
Acham que isto ainda vai mudar ou será esta a regra deste Inverno, rezando "Aves Marias" para que haja alguma cut-off, como aquela de Terça que não parece vir aqui .... e os ensembles não favorecem nada .....
Espero que não estejamos a caminhar para mais uma situação de seca !


----------



## Norther (21 Nov 2013 às 00:13)

Penso que já vi isto mais bloqueado Aurélio, ainda falta muitos dias mas para final do mês o GFS ja mostra algo diferente que andava mostrar, com AA a deixar passar umas depressões ate nós, pelo menos parece que ai pelo sul sexta vão ter alguma precipitação agora la mais pa frente logo veremos.


----------



## Zapiao (21 Nov 2013 às 00:59)

Ninguem comenta a chuvinha de 5ª para 6ª ?


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2013 às 03:00)

Zapiao disse:


> Ninguem comenta a chuvinha de 5ª para 6ª ?



Não deverá ser muita, mas isso dependerá do quão activa vai ser a frente e o quão próximo ela vai chegar.

Trata-se de uma frente quente, com precipitação em regime de períodos de chuva, serão mais fortes em principio no litoral SW, numa faixa a oeste do eixo  Lisboa-Faro...localmente alguns 10-20mm não seriam de estranhar mas o mais certo serão valores na ordem dos 5-10mm.

Mais a destacar será o contraste térmico...alguns pontos como Sines, Sagres poderão ser afectados pela massa de ar tropical, com temperaturas perto dos 18-20ºC e humidade alta, enquanto outros locais a leste da frente, nomeadamente ao longo do Alentejo,Algarve e vale do Tejo poderão ter dias bastante frios com máximas que mal sairão da casa dos 10ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2013 às 09:51)

Epá .... estes modelos já me estão a dar uma azia do caneco, já não tenho pachorra para olhar para eles, sempre o AA a marcar presença, numa posição dá tempo quente e noutra dá tempo frio, mas chuva ... bom é a chuva molha parvos prevista para Sexta Feira só para dizer que Novembro não termina a zeros !

Será que algum dia isto dia vai mudar ???

Para não me aborrecer e não aborrecer que já começo a ser repetitivo, vou deixar de postar por uns tempos que isto parece que vai ser uma hibernação ao estilo dos ursos !


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Nov 2013 às 10:34)

Começo a ficar algo preocupado com esta situação... Para já o que se encontra à vista em termos de mudança meteorológica, encontra-se demasiado distante temporalmente. Está tudo muito bloqueado! Só espero não repetir-se outro 2011/2012. Era mau demais


----------



## trovoadas (21 Nov 2013 às 10:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Epá .... estes modelos já me estão a dar uma azia do caneco, já não tenho pachorra para olhar para eles, sempre o AA a marcar presença, numa posição dá tempo quente e noutra dá tempo frio, mas chuva ... bom é a chuva molha parvos prevista para Sexta Feira só para dizer que Novembro não termina a zeros !
> 
> Será que algum dia isto dia vai mudar ???
> 
> Para não me aborrecer e não aborrecer que já começo a ser repetitivo, vou deixar de postar por uns tempos que isto parece que vai ser uma hibernação ao estilo dos ursos !



Aurélio,o melhor é nem ligar aos modelos e sim actualmente nem vale a pena postar, pois é mais do mesmo.
Tudo isto para dizer que a tua análise é o que eu vejo também, basicamente após este episódio de chuva fraca a moderada, essencialmente no litoral oeste da região Sul, a questão é saber se teremos tempo mais ameno ou em vez disso uma entrada fria. Quanto a chuva, nem vê-la após este Domingo e aliás ambos os principais modelos metem agora um super AA a médio/longo prazo.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2013 às 10:47)

Modelos cada dia que passa estão piores!! ficar satisfeito com esta possível chuvinha de sexta e agora talvez sábado!? nem pensar só para dizer que acumulei este mês pouco mais de 5mm??é o rir este mês ou chorar! mês histórico pelos piores motivos e Dezembro tal como disse ontem vai começar mal!!!


----------



## boneli (21 Nov 2013 às 13:21)

Bom dia.

Olhando para os modelos, parece que hoje e amanhã a região sul vai ser visitada pela chuva! O GFS parece mais generoso que o ECM, mesmo assim não é nada de especial mas é melhor que nada. A partir dai, parece que o sol vai andar por cá na próxima semana. As noites por aqui prometem ser frescas e brancas de geada com as mínimas a rondar os 2 e 4 graus e as máximas 12/14 graus. 
Por favor não entrem em dramatismos.

Continuação de um bom dia


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2013 às 14:12)

Tanto drama. Ainda ontem no GFS só era visível chuva para esta noite no Sul. Já aumentou para Centro e Sul. E acrescentou mais chuva para Sábado.

A meteorologia é assim mesmo


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2013 às 14:47)

AndréFrade disse:


> Tanto drama. Ainda ontem no GFS só era visível chuva para esta noite no Sul. Já aumentou para Centro e Sul. E acrescentou mais chuva para Sábado.
> 
> A meteorologia é assim mesmo



Uiiiiii ... que excitação, já fiz o mesmo que fiz nas outras vezes que dão esta chuva. Chama-se regar e a agricultura agradece. Porque mesmo que chova algo ... o terreno está tão seco que nem se nota !
Aposto num ano parecido, com 2003/2004 .... certa ou errada, é a minha opinião feita com base em analogias com anos similares, e olhando aos sinais de 2003/2004 em que também começou tal como este ano .... !!
E não quero começar a repetir-me .... por isso não descambem o tópico !

Como disse salvo alguma alteração de 180º no clima, vou ausentar-me deste tópico, para não andar em ciclo a falar !


----------



## Nuno_1010 (21 Nov 2013 às 21:14)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2013/10/03/tropical-storm-tracker/2917789/


----------



## cardu (22 Nov 2013 às 11:40)

Na run das 06 gfs eu não mexia mais a partir de 6 de dezembro, um bolsa de ar frio que ia trazer neve a cotas ao nível do mar....

Eu acredito em surpresas....


----------



## Sanxito (22 Nov 2013 às 11:50)

cardu disse:


> Na run das 06 gfs eu não mexia mais a partir de 6 de dezembro, um bolsa de ar frio que ia trazer neve a cotas ao nível do mar....
> 
> Eu acredito em surpresas....



Boas.
Depois de ver AA vezes AA também vi essa situação no GFS a partir das 312 horas, talvez o tópico saídas de sonho fosse melhor, mas quem sabe, a hipótese é sempre real, daí a acontecer...Mas sem dúvida um saída interessante. Enfim, vamos esperando por dias mais interessantes...
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Nov 2013 às 12:39)

E que tal falarmos de previsões mais credíveis, a menos de 120 horas?





Esta mudança radical do GFS é que eu não esperava. Parece que o modelo faz sobreviver a ex-TS Melissa que afectou os Açores mais umas horas, o suficiente para trazer ao Centro/Sul de PT continental o que não seriam apenas meros chuviscos...

Para já, o *ECMWF não concorda*, mas o ensemble do GFS indica que a saída operacional, apesar de ligeiramente acima da média, não está sozinha na sua previsão! 

Muito interessante esta saída do GFS. Até para acompanhar e perceber se vai acertar ou não a sua previsão, ou se foi uma saída isolada...


----------



## Brunomc (22 Nov 2013 às 17:42)

Jorge_scp disse:


> E que tal falarmos de previsões mais credíveis, a menos de 120 horas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Continua igual na run das 12h


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2013 às 19:59)

O GFS na saída das 12 ainda aumentou mais a precipitação para amanhã cerca de 30 mm para aqui.


----------



## Chingula (22 Nov 2013 às 21:05)

Brunomc disse:


> Continua igual na run das 12h



As ultimas imagens de satélite, ajustam-se há ideia que o Sábado vai ser mais chuvoso no Centro e Sul de Portugal Continental, pelo remanescente da ex-Melissa...


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2013 às 01:52)

*Este Sábado *a aproximação da ex-melisa deverá gerar muita chuva, mais do que aquilo que era previsto há uns dias.

A circulação da ex-melissa á superfície é caracterizada por um vórtice ainda bastante robusto, que interagirá com ar frio que se encontra sobre a Peninsula.

Na margem desse ar frio uma frente quente estará estacionária a SW de Lisboa num eixo NW-SE.
O fluxo de W/WNW nos níveis médios e altos fará com que o ar quente sofra levantamento isentrópico por cima do ar frio que permanece na Peninsula, e os movimentos verticais serão incentivados devido á passagem de uma ondulação ( short-wave) com um lobo de forçamento (divergência em altura) mesmo por cima do SW de PT continental.

*As condições são bastante favoráveis a um evento de chuva moderada a forte e persistente numa faixa que irá desde Lisboa pelo Alentejo Litoral/Vale do Sado até ao Algarve....não me admiraria de ver acumulados totais na ordem dos 30 a 50mm em algum ponto... *

A presença de ar relativamente quente em altura não deverá ser favorável á ocorrência de convecção, pelo que esta situação será maioritariamente estratiforme.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2013 às 09:29)

Apenas uma observação ....

O que pode diferenciar entre duas semanas de pasmaceira ou pelo menos uma semana bastante interessante ....

Simples na próxima Terça/Quarta Feira uma boa injecção de ar frio vindo do mediterrâneo, todos os modelos o apontam menos aqueles que nós queriamos que o pusessem lá !

Bastava isso, e tudo mudava de forma radical mas os ensembles dos modelos dizem que isto vai dar para dormir !

Enfim .... neste momento é muito mais provável o cenário modelado pelo GFS e ECM !


----------



## trovoadas (23 Nov 2013 às 20:14)

Boas

Aquele AA com geopotencias altos sobre a Europa Ocidental visto pelo GFS e ECM a longo prazo parece um bocado surrealista não?
Praticamente bloqueia tudo e todos


----------



## icewoman (23 Nov 2013 às 20:24)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aquele AA com geopotencias altos sobre a Europa Ocidental visto pelo GFS e ECM a longo prazo parece um bocado surrealista não?
> Praticamente bloqueia tudo e todos



Boa noite pelo menos para a Madeira , ambos os modelos apontam para chuva intensa a partir de dia 28.
ainda pode mudar...a ver vamos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2013 às 20:28)

Não acho surreal , infelizmente é o nosso inverno no seu pior


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2013 às 20:47)

Altas pressões no comando da situação durante os próximos 10 dias. A ver se temos geadas decentes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2013 às 20:50)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aquele AA com geopotencias altos sobre a Europa Ocidental visto pelo GFS e ECM a longo prazo parece um bocado surrealista não?
> Praticamente bloqueia tudo e todos



Existem modelos para todos os gostos. O GEM então está divinal com depressões um pouco abaixo do normal. Bem engraçado este modelo canadiano. 

Lá para dia 28/29 ainda pode ocorrer alguma chuva pelo Algarve, ainda é cedo para saber aonde vai posicionar-se a cut-off, mas existe essa probabilidade.


----------



## David sf (23 Nov 2013 às 21:09)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Não acho surreal , infelizmente é o nosso inverno no seu pior



O inverno ainda não começou. O mês de novembro está a ser e será seco. Não deverá chover nada de relevante na próxima semana, manter-se-á fluxo continental seco e fresco. Depois teremos o inverno todo pela frente.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2013 às 22:35)

Nova Saída do GFS...Passou-se


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2013 às 23:52)

adorei esta saida do GFS para dia 28/29


----------



## Norther (23 Nov 2013 às 23:59)

Nessa situação parece que a cut off que nos vai atravessar vinda de leste vai ser "alimentada" por ar quente e húmido originário de latitudes mais a sul e que entraria na sua circulação, optimo para região sul


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2013 às 11:53)

Sim existe a possibilidade de alguma chuva junto á costa do Algarve, na Quinta e Sexta, mas para mim o maior destaque parece ser a grande possibilidade neste momento de um Dezembro a começar pelo menos muito seco e frio, muito frio !

Aliás para variar porque ano após ano, o frio insiste em ser abaixo da média !

Este ano parece uma reencarnação de 2003/2004, mas ainda mais seco !


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2013 às 12:02)

Por agora até está mais parecido com o ano de 2001/2002, pois o ano de 2003/2004 teve precipitação razoável nos meses de Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro, pelo menos por aqui. Nesse ano, défice de precipitação só começou em Janeiro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Nov 2013 às 12:06)

Muito frio??
Máximas de 17ºC e mínimas de 5ºC previstas para aqui não é nada frio para Dezembro


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2013 às 12:20)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Muito frio??
> Máximas de 17ºC e mínimas de 5ºC previstas para aqui não é nada frio para Dezembro



Sim,  vai estar fresco, nomeadamente durante as noites com formação de geadas nos locais habituais em especial do Norte/Centro. Nada de excepcional é certo..situação perfeitamente normal num regime anticiclónico.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2013 às 12:25)

Dan disse:


> Por agora até está mais parecido com o ano de 2001/2002, pois o ano de 2003/2004 teve precipitação razoável nos meses de Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro, pelo menos por aqui. Nesse ano, défice de precipitação só começou em Janeiro.



Em 2003/2004, tiveste um Outubro e Novembro muito chuvoso e Dezembro seco, mas agora que falas nisso por acaso tens razão, até ao momento está bem mais parecido com o ano 2001/2002.
Em ambos os casos tivemos posteriormente um Inverno seco, infelizmente !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Nov 2013 às 12:30)

Aqui nada de interessante se vai passar nos próximos tempos, nem chuva, nem frio, nada de nada


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2013 às 13:25)

O ECM na saída das 00 está bastante interessante é das tais entradas de leste, que deixam normalmente acumulados jeitosos por aqui, no Algarve, a precipitação mais intensa não está assim tão longe da costa. 

Existem vários modelos com essa tendência, o GEM, o Bom Access, o UKMO. 

Por isso, é ir acompanhando as saídas dos modelos.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2013 às 13:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ECM na saída das 00 está bastante interessante é das tais entradas de leste, que deixam normalmente acumulados jeitosos por aqui, no Algarve, a precipitação mais intensa não está assim tão longe da costa.
> 
> Existem vários modelos com essa tendência, o GEM, o Bom Access, o UKMO.
> 
> Por isso, é ir acompanhando as saídas dos modelos.



Se a depressão não  vai subir como mostra o UKMO, apenas ficamos a ver navios e a precipitação fica no mar, porque assim que pisar terra dissipa-se.
Ao contrário do que dizes entradas de leste não são favoráveis mas se forem de sueste ou sul.
A do GEM é para sonhar pois tem o posicionamento ideal, contudo a operacional do GEM geralmente diferente bastante do resto do ensemble, sendo que este modelo não sei porquê cava sempre bastante mais as depressões do que os restantes modelos.

Para já o facto da depressão subir ainda é um cenário remoto ainda que não totalmente descartável.
Não em encanta nada o cenário do ECM, prefiro muito mais o cenário do UKMO, GEM por exemplo.

Se a depressão não subir duvido muito que chova !


----------



## cova beira (24 Nov 2013 às 19:42)

nova cut off para quinta feira para já apenas o gfs não está a modelar mas acredito que na nas próximas runs vá atrás dos restantes modelos poderemos ter neve no interior novamente por baixo dos 1000 metros


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2013 às 23:30)

O GFS não tem uma fiabilidade nada boa a 120 h, nestes últimos dias veio por aí abaixo.







O UKMO e ECM são os mais fiáveis neste momento.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Nov 2013 às 23:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS não tem uma fiabilidade nada boa a 120 h, nestes últimos dias veio por aí abaixo.
> 
> O UKMO e ECM são os mais fiáveis neste momento.



Discordo num pequeníssimo mas importante pormenor.

o UKMO e ECM _foram_ os mais fiáveis.

fiabilidades passadas não garantem as prestações atuais ou no futuro.

Note-se que o GFS é um modelo muito válido e muito friendly. a NOAA poe tudo online.

Já várias vezes coloquei aqui a minha posição, devidamente fundamentada, que o ECMWF é o melhor modelo. Mas o GFS também é muito bom. Se temos dois modelos fantásticos vamos olhar para os dois...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2013 às 00:09)

c.bernardino disse:


> Discordo num pequeníssimo mas importante pormenor.
> 
> o UKMO e ECM _foram_ os mais fiáveis.
> 
> ...



Discordo de voçês dois no que toca a este evento, se é que se pode dizer assim, ambos os modelos andaram completamente á nora neste evento nenhum deles mostrou qualquer fiabilidade, o GFS primeiro não mostrava nada, e no fim mostrava bastante e pouco aconteceu. o ECM portou-se muito bem no que toca á sua rota mas esteve um desastre no que á precipitação.

A mim o ECM convence-me mais do que o GFS a 120 horas, mas no que toca a precipitação e porque temos bem mais dados, do que o ECM recordo indicava mais de 20 mm de precipitação. Alguém a viu ??

EDIT: Agora vão-me crucificar por dizer o que vou dizer, mas não vejo qualquer cut-off nos modelos, apenas em alguns uma bolsa de ar frio de solta e dá alguma  precipitação de uma muito pequena bolsa de instabilidade provocada por essa bolsa !
Nada de novo a meu ver nesta run das 12h !

Penso que amanhã já saberemos se teremos direito a alguma esperança ou nem por isso !


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2013 às 12:11)

Hoje, o GFS já começou a ir atrás do ECM como seria expectável. Já no evento de 6ª e sábado, o GFS não previa nada e depois exagerou claramente no sábado, enquanto o ECM mesmo em precipitação portou-se bem melhor.

Quanto à instabilidade a partir de 5ª feira, vamos ver aonde vai cair a maior precipitação, não vá isto ainda surpreender, quando alguns diziam que o mês estava acabado. Até o início de Dezembro pode começar com chuva no sul do país.


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Nov 2013 às 13:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS não tem uma fiabilidade nada boa a 120 h, nestes últimos dias veio por aí abaixo.



Este gráfico aqui colocado pelo Algarvio1980 é muito pertinente para percebermos o que andamos aqui a fazer. É assim que se comparam modelos. Não é por "acho que..."
(era giro o colega colocar aqui o link onde o foi buscar)
o motivo deste post era esse mesmo... pedir o link.

Este género de correlações não são estabelecidas para um local específico mas são correlações globais. A uma escala alargada. É assim que se deve fazer.


----------



## vitamos (25 Nov 2013 às 14:31)

Pedindo desculpa a quem apanhou por tabela, obviamente que todo o off topic que se verificou nas últimas horas foi removido.

Pede-se a todos a vossa compreensão e prossigam por favor dentro do espírito deste tópico.


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2013 às 15:12)

Bem..estou a ver que houve hostilidades por aqui.
Vá lá malta, façam um esforço para se darem bem!

Parte do desespero deve ter a ver com o tempo chato que tem estado, pois bem, em principio as noticias são boas para o Inverno.

Esta situação das ultimas semana deve-se a um padrão de bloqueio "shortwave", que tem gerado uma circulação muito meandrada nas latitudes médias.
Alguns locais, como o S/SE da Europa teem sido beneficiados, e por azar nada sobrou para nós.

No entanto este tipo de circulação meandrada tende a ter um efeito de isolamento das massas de ar polar/vórtice polar com as massas de ar tropical, o que faz com que as temperaturas no polo desçam muito e nas latitudes tropicais subam ( face ás respectivas médias).

Com o tempo acentua-se o gradiente o que tende a intensificar as correntes de jacto, desbloqueando a circulação.
Então, com a zonal de novo forte, o que costuma acontecer é desenvolver-se um período de grande actvidade depressionária, que será incentivada por alguns factores como o PDO/AMO+ e a anomalia positiva de cobertura de neve ( ar frio ) nos continentes Americano e Euro siberiano.

A minha aposta é que este processo dure uns 15 a 20 dias, sendo que a partir de meados de Dezembro  a tendência predominante é de um estabelecimento de um bloqueio "longwave", tipo 09-10, com mais possibilidade de tempo mexido pela Peninsula Ibérica.


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Nov 2013 às 16:31)

stormy disse:


> A minha aposta é que este processo dure uns 15 a 20 dias, sendo que a partir de meados de Dezembro  a tendência predominante é de um estabelecimento de um bloqueio "longwave", tipo 09-10, com mais possibilidade de tempo mexido pela Peninsula Ibérica.




Boas e o que sera de esperar nesse período?
Desculpa a pergunta embora o que escreveste estivesse bem explicado, nao percebi mt bem...


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2013 às 16:41)

Até lá deverá ficar como tem estado, talvez posa surgir alguma instabilidade passageira, mas em principio nada de mais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2013 às 18:16)

c.bernardino disse:


> Este gráfico aqui colocado pelo Algarvio1980 é muito pertinente para percebermos o que andamos aqui a fazer. É assim que se comparam modelos. Não é por "acho que..."
> (era giro o colega colocar aqui o link onde o foi buscar)
> o motivo deste post era esse mesmo... pedir o link.
> 
> Este género de correlações não são estabelecidas para um local específico mas são correlações globais. A uma escala alargada. É assim que se deve fazer.



O link é este http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/gmb/STATS/STATS.html e tens aí as várias opções. 

Obrigado pela tua correcção ao meu post de ontem, de facto é foram e não são.


----------



## boneli (25 Nov 2013 às 18:51)

Obrigado vitamos. 
Isto é o que ia escrever de manhã, mas por razões obvias a vontade perdeu-se logo!

Bom dia 

Olhando para os modelos, parece que o tempo vai-se manter assim durante esta semana! Noites frescas e dias solarengos, com máximas típicas para esta altura do anos. Parece que que para o sul á possibilidade de haver algo....nada de especial mas é melhor que nada. Aguardemos pelas próximas saídas.

Continuação de um bom dia


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Nov 2013 às 20:06)

Boa noite, 
Dia após dia quando chega a hora de ver os modelos fico apreensivo... será que que mudaram algo? Haverá a luz ao fundo do túnel? Pois bem hoje ainda não é esse dia... Pelo contrário... verificando os modelos e porque não vale a pena vir para aqui fazer birras mas sim comentar o que realmente dizem e não o que gostariamos que dissessem, temos de aceitar o inegável... Temos AA que já dura à várias semanas e que neste momento não há previsão razoável capaz de nos dizer quando este "pesadelo" (mais um pessoal, estamos tão habituados a isto!) terá fim...

Se não querem ficar muito aziados, o *CFS* nem pensar, não vejam!  Temos AA até ao ano novo! 

Falando mais no curto prazo aqui fica a carta das anomalias das temperaturas para os próximos *15 dias*:







Quem cá anda há já algum tempo sabe que frio com precipitação, cá no burgo, é escasso... isso só pode indicar que o mesmo período será seco a muito seco:






Saída das 12? Saída das 18? Sim devemos acompanha-las, contudo enquanto este padrão não mudar, e não me parece que mude em breve, para mim pouco valem... é a minha opinião.


----------



## blade (26 Nov 2013 às 09:06)

Acabei de ler máximas típicas para a altura do ano 

Estive a analizar e talvez venham ai recordes de temperaturas máximas mais baixas em novembro já na quinta, se é para sofrer que seja em grande 

*Edit: no post do boneli mesmo em cima :P*


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2013 às 10:09)

boneli disse:


> Olhando para os modelos, parece que o tempo vai-se manter assim durante esta semana! Noites frescas e dias solarengos, com máximas típicas para esta altura do anos. Parece que que para o sul á possibilidade de haver algo....nada de especial mas é melhor que nada. Aguardemos pelas próximas saídas.
> 
> Continuação de um bom dia



Eu deixaria apenas uma nota... Pela padrão mostrado pelos ensembles e considerando a média das temperaturas eu diria que sim, temperaturas normais para "inverno climatológico" mas de qualquer forma abaixo da normal para este periodo fim de Novembro-início de Dezembro. O post do Flaviense21 ilustra de certa forma essa tendência.

Já foi aqui referido que não deixa de ser um padrão interessante. Certo que está "sequinho que nem um bacalhau", mas por outro lado é de ter em conta que eventos mais surpreendentes (e não necessariamente com o impacto mais forte ao nível da precipitação de frentes ou depressões atlânticas), tendem a surgir muitas vezes neste tipo de padrão mais frio e monótono.

Aguardemos...


----------



## boneli (26 Nov 2013 às 10:40)

vitamos disse:


> Eu deixaria apenas uma nota... Pela padrão mostrado pelos ensembles e considerando a média das temperaturas eu diria que sim, temperaturas normais para "inverno climatológico" mas de qualquer forma abaixo da normal para este periodo fim de Novembro-início de Dezembro. O post do Flaviense21 ilustra de certa forma essa tendência.
> 
> Já foi aqui referido que não deixa de ser um padrão interessante. Certo que está "sequinho que nem um bacalhau", mas por outro lado é de ter em conta que eventos mais surpreendentes (e não necessariamente com o impacto mais forte ao nível da precipitação de frentes ou depressões atlânticas), tendem a surgir muitas vezes neste tipo de padrão mais frio e monótono.
> 
> Aguardemos...




Por acaso ainda ontem comentei com um colega que é amante da meteorologia esta questão...parece-me que o frio este ano veio um pouco mais cedo. É verdade que continua a manter-se este padrão até não sei quando pese embora esta ultima saída parece que o ECM já mostra algo ténue mas ainda falta tanto. É um frio monótono que vai se acentuar mais para o fim de semana mas nunca se sabe de um momento para o outro as coisas podem mudar para algo mais interessante. 

Resta-nos aguardar.

Continuação de um bom dia


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Nov 2013 às 12:51)

Previsão para 5ª feira, 28.novembro.2013
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de muita
nebulosidade a partir da tarde nas regiões a sul do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela *onde ocorrerão aguaceiros que
poderão ser de neve para o final do dia nas terras altas.
*


----------



## cardu (26 Nov 2013 às 13:02)

Beja pode ser novamente contemplada com neve graças a cut off na próxima quinta feira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2013 às 13:06)

> * Previsão para 6ª feira, 29.novembro.2013*
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de muita
> nebulosidade até ao final da manhã nas regiões a sul do sistema
> ...



Para 6ª feira vai estar cá uma lestada ui ui. A ocorrer precipitação vai ser um dia terrível.  Para o fim de semana, parece-me consensual uma descida da temperatura.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2013 às 13:06)

cardu disse:


> Beja pode ser novamente contemplada com neve graças a cut off na próxima quinta feira.










Agora a sério, ainda falta muito tempo, vamos ter calma e ir acompanhando os modelos.


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2013 às 13:11)

cardu disse:


> Beja pode ser novamente contemplada com neve graças a cut off na próxima quinta feira.



Não acredito que neve em Beja, aliás a previsão do IPMA é clara, neve nas terras altas, eu apontaria para cotas acima dos 900/1000 m e já estou a ser optimista...penso que não haverá frio suficiente para nevar à cota de Beja, de qualquer modo a circulação é favorável, fluxo continental, humidades mais baixas...vamos ver se ocorre precipitação, e de que maneira na altura da precipitação as cotas baixam ao ponto de nevar em Beja, as possibilidades são muito remotas, só não digo impossíveis porque em meteorologia por vezes ocorrem surpresas......na Serra da Estrela as possibilidades são boas..


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2013 às 13:12)

cardu disse:


> Beja pode ser novamente contemplada com neve graças a cut off na próxima quinta feira.



Nesta quinta feira?? Com cotas bem acima dos 1000m??

Vamos lá a ter um bocadinho de bom senso...


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2013 às 13:14)

Nevar em BEJA!?? um pouco mais de calma!! nem a iso 0 vai estar presente com os modelos de hoje! E para nevar em Beja teria de estar bem mais frio em altura do que o que vai estar no Quinta que até nem é nada de especial!!


----------



## cardu (26 Nov 2013 às 14:31)

peço desculpa, estava a ver o modelo UKMO, mas li mal os dados apresentados neste modelo.


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2013 às 15:23)

Boas tardes 

Alguma atenção á região da Madeira na 5f e 6f ( pelo menos).

*RAM 5f00h----6f00h*

*::::Sinóptica::::*

No período em analise uma ondulação no jet subtropical aproxima-se da RAM, associada a um complexo sistema de baixas pressões na média troposfera do Atlantico subtropical.

Á superfície uma margem de frontogenese estabelece-se sobre o arquipélago, separando ar de origem polar continental a norte e tropical marítimo a sul.

Ao longo do dia a ondulação/máximo de vorticidade nos níveis altos e médios deverá exercer forçamento dinâmico excitando a área de frontogenese.

Uma pequena área depressionária forma-se em resposta, com uma frente quente de avança sobre a RAM, e posterior entrada de ar tropical que se instabiliza dado o ar mais frio nos níveis altos.

Durante a noite para 6f uma nova perturbação em movimento retrogrado aproxima-se da RAM vinda da Peninsula Ibérica, nova injecção de ar frio/vorticidade em altura deverão suportar/intensificar a depressão á superfície criando um ambiente sinóptico favorável á ocorrência de precipitação forte e convecção localmente organizada/severa.

*::::Resumo:::::*

Durante a manhã e até meio do dia esperam-se condições favoráveis á ocorrência de precipitação localmente forte e pressistente associada á frente quente, o fluxo previsto de SE/S é favorável a uma situação de potenciação orográfica da precipitação nas vertentes S/SE ( P. Sol, R.Brava, Funchal, Machico).

A partir da tarde e durante a noite o sector quente instável apresenta condições favoráveis de shear/cape para que surja actividade convectiva localmente organizada/severa com risco de precipitação exporadica/pontualmente forte, rajadas e um evento isolado de tromba de agua/tornado.
A rotação do vento para SW deverá limitar o efeito orográfico ás vertentes SW ( P. Sol para oeste).

*É importante referir que por se tratar de um território pequeno, as chances de haver um impacto directo de uma célula mais forte ou de alguma área particularmente activa e de risco são baixas, e a previsão tem uma margem de erro superior ao normal!*


----------



## cool (26 Nov 2013 às 19:01)

Parece haver uma luz ao fundo do tunel...GFS e ECM na saida das 12.00 mostram uma mudança neste impasse metereológico...vamos ver se se confirma.


----------



## cool (26 Nov 2013 às 19:09)

Esqueci-me de referir que essa eventual mudança será para daqui a uma semana...com toda a incerteza que tal acarreta.


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Nov 2013 às 20:07)

cool disse:


> Esqueci-me de referir que essa eventual mudança será para daqui a uma semana...com toda a incerteza que tal acarreta.



e há uma coisa importante: esta saída operacional parece um outlier do ensemble. 
quer do ECM quer do GFS.
Há no entanto a hipótese, remota, de mudança de padrão... os modelos estão nervosos. E eu curioso.

vamos esperar pela run das 00h e acima de tudo deixar passar uns dias.


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2013 às 22:43)

Boa noite a todos,
Depois destas semanas de sol e frio e tempo seco...parece que os modelos GFS e ECM estão a modelar uma forte possíbilidade de vir instabilidade nos dias 5,6,7 de dezembro.
Poderá até ocorrer alguma neve em altitudes médias.
Vamos acompanhar...


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2013 às 07:01)

*IPMA*:

*Informação especial
*
Comunicado válido entre 2013-11-26 19:28:00 e 2013-11-30 19:28:00

*Assunto: Período prolongado de frio*

A 2ª quinzena de novembro está a ser caracterizada por tempo frio, com temperaturas inferiores aos valores normais para esta época do ano em todo o território. 

Até ao dia 26, salientam-se os seguintes valores mais baixos da temperatura mínima do ar: -0,6ºC em Vila Real e Castelo Branco, 2,8ºC em Beja e 2,7ºC em Sagres registados no dia 21; 2,5ºC no Porto e 6,4ºC em Lisboa no dia 24; -3.7ºC em Bragança no dia 25; -0.3ºC em Évora no dia 26. Os valores observados da temperatura mínima do ar são já próximos dos valores que apenas ocorrem em 10% dos casos neste período. 

Nos próximos dias, e pelo menos até dia 5 de dezembro, prevê-se a continuação de temperaturas mínimas baixas, inferiores a 5ºC na generalidade do território, com valores entre -4ºC e 2ºC nas regiões do interior. As temperaturas máximas serão também baixas variando entre 3 e 14ºC na região Norte e no interior das regiões Centro e Sul e entre 9 e 17ºC nas regiões do litoral Centro e Sul. Salienta-se a formação de geada nos locais abrigados, em especial nas regiões do interior. 

O vento soprará moderado a forte nas terras altas, em especial durante a noite e manhã, o que associado às baixas temperaturas aumentará o desconforto térmico. 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa/

Data de edição: 2013-11-26 19:28:05

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## trovoadas (27 Nov 2013 às 10:54)

Boas,

A chuva prevista para os próximos dias essencialmente nas regiões do Sul praticamente se dissipou e era uma previsão já para o dia de amanhã. Se olharem à última saída do GFS e ECM as mudanças no médio/longo prazo vistas ontem agora nem miragem são pois nem aparecem. Quanto a mim parece-me que o AA ganha sempre nestes impasses que por vezes aparecem nos modelos, ou seja esta saída é mais correcta e ontem foi um pouco devaneio. Aguardemos por mais desenvolvimentos.


----------



## cova beira (27 Nov 2013 às 12:03)

a bolsa de ar frio não trará precipitação ao interior centro de portugal fica tudo em espanha, madrid ao que tudo indica terá neve esta madrugada.


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2013 às 17:50)

penso que amanhã também possa nevar na serra da estrela lá para o final da tarde


----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2013 às 00:18)

Amanha durante a tarde ate pode cair alguma precipitação pela cova da Beira, e neve na encosta


----------



## stormy (28 Nov 2013 às 17:34)

Boas tardes...
De novo alguma atenção á Madeira amanhã, 6f.


*RAM 6f00h---Sab00h*

*Sinoptica*

Uma cut-off em movimento retrogado desloca-se a norte da RAM vinda da PI ( 38-39ºN), entre a RAM e as Canárias um forte jet subtropical está presente dos 400 aos 200hpa.

Desde a cut-off para S extende-se uma  short-wave, que cruza a RAM de W para E durante o dia, exercendo forçamento dinamico.

Á superficie uma frente estacionaria extende-se desde Gibraltar para WSW, passando a norte da RAM ( 33-35ºN), esta separa ar subtropical a sul de ar polar continental a norte.
Um vortice ciclonico encontra-se a SW da RAM, associado a uma outra cut-off a S dos Açores, e entre este e a referida frente establece-se um fluxo moderado de SE.

Durante o periodo em analise temos condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de instabilidade convectiva, incentivada pela short-wave/ar ais frio nos niveis altos, e pela presença de convergencia pré frontal de ar relativamete quente e humido á sfc.

Shear moderado e rotacional poderá assistir á genese de algumas células organizadas com risco isolado de precipitação excessiva e rajadas de vento moderadas a fortes.

A circulação de S á superficie poderá potenciar a precipitação orografica nas vertentes sul, e a proximidade da frente a norte poderá actuar no sentido de potenciar a precipitação convectivo-estratiforme a uma escala mais generalizada.

*Resumo*

Para o dia de 6f espera-se que algumas células convectivas de movimentem proximo ou sobre a RAM, com risco de precipitação localmente excessiva e rajadas de caracter pontual.

A presença de ventos de SE deverá maximizar a precipitação orografica/convectiva ao longo da vertente sul/sudeste ( Machico-Funchal-P.Sol)


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2013 às 21:31)

1 mês de bloqueio anticiclonico... o mês que vai entrar será um teste pra ver se saímos disto e atenuamos a seca que já se nota ou se a coisa se repete e então talvez seja melhor ligar os alarmes.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Nov 2013 às 23:38)

O AA está imperioso e parece não querer arredar pé. Ambos os principais modelos colocam-no a reinar até às 240h. A hipótese a haver será após esta data em que parece querer desenhar-se algo. A ver se temos algo parecido com 2009 em que após um grande bloqueio calhou-nos a zonal em cima. Para já não se consegue ler cenário nenhum.
Quanto aos próximos dias penso que nem vale a pena comentar a hipótese vista pelo GFS de alguma precipitação para meio da próxima semana essencialmente no Sul. A hipótese é ténue e mais uma vez pode ficar tudo ao largo da costa.


----------



## marco_antonio (29 Nov 2013 às 00:29)

excelente análise caro  stormy acerca da RAM,  neste momento as zonas mais castigadas situam-se em machico,santa cruz e santo da serra.Entretanto o Ipma subiu o alerta para laranja nas zonas montanhosas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Nov 2013 às 17:06)

Esta última saída do GFS coloca água em excesso no Grupo Oriental dos Açores, onde especialmente para a ilha de Santa Maria teríamos um caso muito sério com 522,4 mm em apenas uma semana e 193,9 mm em 24h (3 dez). 

É óbvio que na próxima run tudo se pode alterar e que aqueles valores que coloquei são apenas para demonstrar a intensidade do que o GFS tem modelado, mas a verdade é que o atlântico vai estar bem activo na próxima semana e convém o pessoal do arquipélago estar atento às próximas saídas.


----------



## martinus (29 Nov 2013 às 22:24)

No que diz respeito às próximas semanas, o IPMA vem arrefecer os ânimos:

"Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 02 dez. a 29 dez. 2013
Precipitação e temperatura abaixo do normal
Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores baixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 02/12 a 08/12 e de de 09/12 a 15/12. Nas semanas e de 16/12 a 22/12 e de 23/12 a 29/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 02/12 a 08/12 e apenas para as regiões norte e centro, nas semanas de 09/12 a 15/12 e de 16/12 a 22/12. Na semana de 23/12 a 29/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo."


----------



## trovoadas (29 Nov 2013 às 22:40)

martinus disse:


> No que diz respeito às próximas semanas, o IPMA vem arrefecer os ânimos:
> 
> "Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 02 dez. a 29 dez. 2013
> Precipitação e temperatura abaixo do normal
> ...



Analisando as cartas dos dois principais modelos é quase certo que até dia 10 não cairá uma gota e isto para não dizer até meio do mês pois há um consenso no fortalecimento do bloqueio a Norte/Noroeste.
Olhos postos nos Açores,  essencialmente grupo oriental, que poderá ter uma situação potencialmente severa.


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2013 às 23:20)

Boa noite a todos,
vendo os principais modelos e sobretudo o último do GFS, tudo indica, que a mudança de padrão estará para breve...
O AA deverá enfraquecer a partir de meados de dezembro e trazer a saudosa e bendita chuva e alguma neve
Aguardemos....


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2013 às 23:33)

As atenções voltam-se agora para os Açores...

*RAA Sab18h----Dom18h*

*Sinóptica*

A partir da tarde de amanhã uma cut-off aproxima-se e passa a norte da RAA vinda de E/SE.
A forte circulação nos níveis médios e altos deverá lentamente transladar-se para a superfície, e uma área de forçamento dinâmico no flanco leste da cut-off ( onde se encontra igualmente uma pequena short-wave em orbita) deverá criar um embolsamento de baixas pressões á sfc que se move lentamente desde o grupo oriental até ao grupo central, intensificando-se gradualmente.

Associado a este embolsamento á superfície forma-se um canal de advecção de ar tropical nos niveis baixos e médios a entrar pelo grupo oriental e depois por partes do grupo central.

A entrada de ar tropical gera um sector quente instável com aguaceiros e trovoadas mas também com bastante precipitação estratiforme, estimulados pelo forçamento dinâmico presente...este deverá afectar essencialmente o grupo Oriental.

Á medida que a circulação depressionária de organiza á superfície, uma frente fria torna-se clara ao longo do grupo Central, separando o ar mais instável a leste de ar mais frio polar marítimo a leste...ao longo da frente alguma activdade deverá igualmente ocorrer, nomeadamente aguaceiros e alguma trovoada, que dado o caracter estacionário da frente carregam risco de precipitação localmente excessiva e persistente.

*Resumo*

*No Grupo Oriental *espera-se uma gradual desestabilização do estado do tempo devido á chegada da pluma de ar tropical, períodos de chuva passando a um regime de aguaceiros/trovoadas colocam algum risco de precipitação excessiva e persistente.
Os perfis de shear suportam alguma actividade localmente mais organizada, mas a instabilidade parece maior um pouco mais a norte das ilhas, onde há mais frio em altura devido á proximidade ao núcleo de cut-off.
*
No Grupo Central, especialmente ilha Terceira*, espera-se que o ar mais quente e instável só se aproxime durante a madrugada/manhã de Domingo, com uma frente fria que se forma +- em linha desde a Terceira-S-Jorge-Pico.
Na Terceira parece haver condições para maior instabilidade devido á presença de ar mais frio em altura, sendo que se esperam aguaceiros e períodos de chuva que poderão ser pontualmente fortes e de caracter persistente/insistente.
Neste grupo também se preveem perfis de shear decentes, com possibilidade que surja alguma actividade pontualmente mais organizada, não sendo de descartar alguma célula mais forte com risco essencialmente de precip localmente excessiva.

Nas ilhas do Faial, Graciosa, Flores e Corvo a presença de ar mais estável á superfície de origem polar marítima deverá limitar as possibilidades de precipitação...no entanto não é de descartar algum aguaceiros pontual.


----------



## blade (30 Nov 2013 às 18:25)

Porque ninguém está a celebrar 

Parece que o AA vai acabar  A nova saida do Gfs até mostra chuva que parece vir de sul no final da próxima semana, vamos a ver se aumenta as temperaturas


----------



## Sunnyrainy (30 Nov 2013 às 19:13)

blade disse:


> Porque ninguém está a celebrar
> 
> Parece que o AA vai acabar  A nova saida do Gfs até mostra chuva que parece vir de sul no final da próxima semana, vamos a ver se aumenta as temperaturas



Creio que devemos de lidar tal situação com cautela dada a distância temporal. Não deixa de ser um sinal positivo  Mas para já cautela... veremos se  o ECMWF vai demonstrando conssonância com este GFS. Para já a essa distância temporal... é tudo futurologia!


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2013 às 20:57)

blade disse:


> Porque ninguém está a celebrar
> 
> Parece que o AA vai acabar  A nova saida do Gfs até mostra chuva que parece vir de sul no final da próxima semana, vamos a ver se aumenta as temperaturas



Celebrar previsões a uma semana de distância? eheh

O GFS está sozinho.
O Europeu, na run das 12h, mantém o bloqueio até ao final da previsão: 240h.


----------



## stormy (30 Nov 2013 às 21:21)

AnDré disse:


> Celebrar previsões a uma semana de distância? eheh
> 
> O GFS está sozinho.
> O Europeu, na run das 12h, mantém o bloqueio até ao final da previsão: 240h.



O bloqueio é bom...NAO-..o problema é quando calha-nos o azar de ter um anticiclone sempre por cima.
Em 2009/10 calhou-nos a sorte de ter sempre mais influencia ciclónica, como está este ano a suceder na Itália.

A mudança de padrão que se torna visível a partir de meados de Dez. tem a ver com a passagem de um bloqueio shortwave para um longwave, esses bloqueios longwave são caracterizados por grandes perturbações na circulação de oeste e assim usualmente há mais possibilidades de sermos afectados por alguma coisa.

Logo veremos..


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2013 às 21:48)

> *Mau tempo nos Açores*
> 
> Há um alerta de mau tempo para duas ilhas dos Açores. A protecção civil acaba de emitir um alerta para São Miguel e Santa Maria, com previsão de chuva forte e trovoadas.
> 
> ...



O último parágrafo é bastante interessante, com a possibilidade de se formar uma depressão sub tropical.

Para acompanhar-mos aqui no fórum, já que pelo Continente o tempo frio e seco vai continuar sem fim à vista. Os Açores é que vão levar chuva com fartura, uns com tanto e outros com nada.


----------



## joselamego (30 Nov 2013 às 21:54)

Boa noite a todos,
Aqui pelo continente a saudosa chuva está por uma questão de 2  a 3 semanas.
Sei que podem dizer... sem dados, isto e aquilo... apenas suposições ou opiniões... mas irão assistir ao regresso da chuva e o inverno mais a sério a partir de meados dezembro e janeiro... 
A partir de meados de dezembro o padrão irá se alterar e teremos circulação de oeste, o que trará instabilidade... 
Voltarei daqui a 2 semanas a falar sobre este assunto...


----------



## stormy (30 Nov 2013 às 22:26)

Boas..

*RAA Dom18h----3f00h*

*Sinoptica*

Em altura a cut-off desloca-se para N da RAA, simultaneamente um cavado aproxima-se de W, e posiciona-se estacionário entre o Grupo Ocidental e o Central...outra cut-off aproxima-se lentamente de S e funde-se neste cavado.
Uma entrada do máximo de velocidade do jet em altura encontra-se mesmo a norte do Grupo Oriental, com efeito de sucção em altura resultando em valores impressionantes de divergência em altura (forçamento). 

Á superfície uma área depressionária coloca-se sobre a RAA, em resposta a este máximo de forçamento , com uma circulação vigorosa de S/SE nos níveis baixos que espalha ar topical  associado a uma perturbação tropical bem a SSE dos Açores...são notáveis os valores de agua precipitável nesta massa de ar tendo em conta a altura do ano, bem acima dos 30mm!
A separar este ar tropical de ar mais frio e seco a NW, uma frente fria coloca-se ao longo do Grupo Central.

A nível dinâmico, temos por um lado forçamento abundante, e por outro a existência de ar frio em altura e uma circulação forte de SE que roda para SSW desde a sfc aos 200hpa...isto traduz-se em shear rotacional moderado  e valores de CAPE que poderão boas centenas de J/Kg em especial no grupo Oriental.

*Resumo*

*Grupo Ocidental*
Preveem-se alguns aguaceiros, mas a presença de ar relativamente estável e seco á sfc e um padrão em altura pouco interessante deverão limitar as hipóteses de actividade mais consistente.

*Grupo Central*
Ao longo da frente fria deveremos ter alguma actividade moderada..durante o dia de 2f ar mais instável vai chegando de SE e as condições melhoram, tanto no sector pré frontal como ao longo da frente.
Há algum risco associado a células com alguma organização, nomeadamente rajadas e precip. localmente excessiva.

*Grupo Oriental*
Condições dinâmicas impressionantes estarão presentes nesta região!
Instabilidade considerável, massa de ar muito rica em humidade e forçamento dinâmico intenso deverão colocar um risco de precipitação abundante e persistente convectivo-estratiforme.
Quanto ao shear, os modelos colocam uma circulação vigorosa de SE á sfc, mas em altura não é para já colocada uma circulação muito intensa( S a 20-40kts aos 300hpa)..pelo que temos uma situação de shear quanto muito moderado na região.

Este contexto é favorável ao aparecimento de células com alguma organização, e posterior evolução em cluster/MCS globular/MCV, com risco claro de precipitação excessiva, rajadas e em menor grau tornados.

Por este motivo considero que o Grupo Oriental está numa situação de risco elevado de situações localmente severas nomeadamente ao nível da precipitação e em menor grau rajadas/tornado.
Durante o nowcasting ou mesmo se as proximas indicações nos modelos assim o sugerirem, poderá ser necessário um upgrade para risco de uma situação particularmente perigosa.


----------



## Azor (30 Nov 2013 às 22:45)

E achas que o factor orográfico de São Miguel pode ser um pau de 2 bicos nesta altura, dada esta "perigosidade" prevista?


----------



## stormy (1 Dez 2013 às 00:03)

Azor disse:


> E achas que o factor orográfico de São Miguel pode ser um pau de 2 bicos nesta altura, dada esta "perigosidade" prevista?



Não tanto como seria na Madeira pelo simples motivo da orografia ser menos exuberante...no entanto haverá sempre algum efeito nos pontos mais próximos aos picos de maior altitude.


----------



## Azor (1 Dez 2013 às 00:43)

stormy disse:


> Não tanto como seria na Madeira pelo simples motivo da orografia ser menos exuberante...no entanto haverá sempre algum efeito nos pontos mais próximos aos picos de maior altitude.



Bom, o enquadramento geomorfológico é diferente em ambos os arquipélagos, mas, exuberante ou não, o que é facto, é que nos Açores, as maiores complicações foram também sempre originadas pela questão precipitação + orografia juntas desde sempre, tendo mesmo algumas delas ceifado vidas humanas e incluindo a destruição de povoados/freguesias. A mais recente foi o ano passado, mas lá está, tudo devido a esta tal questão dos "tais microclimas"das ilhas atlânticas. 

De qualquer modo, espero que as tuas previsões passem ao lado porque a concretizar-se tal cenário, ( uma vez que as terras andam no limite da sua capacidade de água) temo que não tarda muito para ouvir falar em situações menos agradáveis... Esperemos que não.

Obrigado pela tua imprescindível explicação científica 

Cumprimentos,
Azor


----------



## cool (1 Dez 2013 às 09:44)

O GFS na saida das 00.00 traz alguma esperança...pena é estar isolado....vamos aguardar.







[/IMG]


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Dez 2013 às 19:51)

Vamos ter calma, mas parece haver claros sinais de mudança de padrão lá para dia 10. Tanto o GFS e o ECM parecem indicar isoo.


----------

